# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Carski- jeste li rodile svoju djecu?

## LeaB

Zanima me upravo to iz naslova.
Naime, ja sam Miu rodila na carski, zbog disproporcije zdjelice. Zapravo sam prošla sve do izgona, no ja još uvijek imam osjećaj da to nije to. Kao da je nisam rodila, već su je izvadili iz mene. 
Naravno da sam joj dala život, ipak je 9 mjeseci rasla u meni. 
Ali... Kad žene pričaju o porodu žalim što je bilo tako. Nadam se da ćemo ovaj put imati više sreće.

Čak sam i neki dan čula od frendice da joj je susjeda istu stvar rekla za oboje svojih carskim rođenih klinaca.

Osjećate li isto?

----------


## Romina

Nažalost mene proganja stalno ista stvar  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Deaedi

Ja nemam takav osjecaj. Rodila sam na carski, pod spinalnom. Odmah cim su je izvadili dobila sam je poljubac. Onda su je odnjeli, okupali, izmjerili i izvagali, umotali i donijeli. Drzala sam je kod sebe na stolu, kraj glave dok su me sivali, ona je spavala. 

Odmah sam se osjecala kao da sam rodila. Nije mi uopce zao sto nisam prosla prirodan porod. Dapace, nadam se da cu i slijedeci put na carski. Vec poznatim putem...Citala sam opise prirodnih, vaginalnih poroda i moram proznati da me nisu privukli da i ja probam na taj nacin.

----------


## LeaB

Mene su probudili iz narkoze nakon operacije, Miu sam vidjela drugi dan.

Ne dam carski ovaj put. 
Mada je moj carski izazvan podsvjesnim strahom i to sada sigurno znam. 
I to me sprječilo da uživam u zapanjujućoj sposobnosti ženskog tijela -rođenje djeteta.

----------


## Audrey

Ja sam oba puta imala carski pod općom anestezijom, djecu sam vidjela tek drugi dan.
Jednog trenutka je bilo u mom trbuhu, kad sam se probudila trbuh prazan, moje dijete tko zna gdje, tko zna kako izgleda, bih li ga uopće prepoznala da sad odem u sobu s bebama.
Strašno mi fali taj osjećaj dočekivanja svog djeteta, sudjelovanja u njegovom dolasku na svijet. Da sam bar imala spinalnu anesteziju, možda bih osjećala drukčije, ovako se rasplačem kad god vidim sliku friško rođene bebe, onako krvave i umazane verniksom, i mislim si kako nema ništa ljepše, a ja sam za to uskraćena. I kad vidim ona lica majki, izmučena a sretna, mislim si kako je negdje vrhunski dobar osjećaj kad se mučiš i mučiš pa kad konačno vidiš rezultat, i znaš da je to najbolje što si ikad u životu napravio.

----------


## Mirta30

imam isti osjećajm jednostavno rečeno nedostaje mi dio "filma" 
kao da sam zakazala
rodio ga je doktor a ne ja
(vidjela sma ga 3.5 sata nakon poroda)

----------


## sorciere

leab, ne... ne osjećam isto. ja sam rodila svoje dijete, carskim rezom uz punu anesteziju. vidjela sam ju drugi dan. 

povezane smo da valjda ne može više... razumijemo se pogledom, dodirom, osmjehom, zagrljajem.... u isto vrijeme izgovaramo iste rečenice - pa smo valjda i mislima povezane... 

što još treba?

----------


## Sanjica

Naravno da sam rodila, i stalno me ljute postovi na tu temu.

Moj carski je bio predivan zato što sam istog časa čim sam se probudila dobila dijete da ga poljubim i upoznam, a čim sam se skroz razbistrila u glavi dobila sam ga na maženje i dojenje i nismo se odvajali cijeli dan. Malo je rodilja koje su sa prirodnim porodom imali od prvog časa priliku biti sa svojom bebom. Mnoge su dugo čekale, ili su bili odvojeni zbog žutice i raznih drugih stvari zbog kojih manje-više bespotrebno odvajaju djecu od majki.

Moj prvi porod je završio vaginalno, na moju žalost s komplikacijama koje su umjesto carskim rezom dovršene vacuumom. Zahvaljujući tome dijete mi nije zaplakalo, ostala je bez kisika, oživljavana i danas imam doživotno hendikepirano dijete. Prema tome, ako ste imali indikaciju kojom se izbjegla moguća trauma bebe i trajna oštećenja, apsolutno ne trebate žaliti ni za čim. Vaša zdrava beba treba biti vrijedna nečega što se možda vama osobno baš i nije svidjelo previše.

Jedan moj porod bio je i potpuno prirodan, vrlo bolan, ali relativno kratak i potpuno nemedikaliziran. Lijepo je doživjeti iskustvo rađanja u tom smislu, ali nije mi to prioritet pod svaku cijenu.

OK, priznajem da je moje životno iskustvo ipak drugačije od većine pa možda na neke stvari gledam drugačije. No ako moja priča nekom pomogne da malo manje žali, a malo više bude sretan zbog svog zdravog djeteta onda ima smisla ovo što pišem.

Da mogu ponovo roditi još jedno, apsolutno bih voljela rađati na način na koji se opisuje porod na ovim stranicama (poštivanje plana poroda, prisustvo partnera, neodvajanje bebe od majke i sl.), ali nije dobro da taj fenomenalan opis poroda bude nešto što će većina žena uzeti zdravo za gotovo, kao da tako mora biti. Pa ako nije, onda su razočarane. Konačni ishod poroda je najbitniji - a to je da i beba i majka žive i zdrave napuste rodilište.

Kad je carski u pitanju, ja mislim da žene više pogađa što se bebe bespotrebno odvajaju od majki (u nekim bolnicama čak po tri dana), nego što je baš sam čin rađanja.
 :Kiss:

----------


## meri78

potpisujem sanjicu, mislim da je u cijeloj priči najbitnije zdravlje i život bebe i majke

rodila sam vaginalno, a mislim da sam rodila i na carski da bi imala osjećaj da sam je ja rodila jer meni je fascinantniji bio trenutak kada sam ujutro nakon poroda dobila bebicu i kada sam je gledala i nisam mogla vjerovati da je to malo biće bilo u meni tih devet mjeseci, da je živjela u meni i da je ona sva mrdanja radila ona, .....      :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Foška

da vam bude za utjehu, nije da se pri vaginalcu uvijek doživi blaženstvo, sreća i bla bla što već te da je to preduvjet da budete mame koje jesu rodile svoju djecu (ha, ovo me sad podsjetilo na ono od Kosorice: majka je žena koja JEST rodila dijete i sve zavrzlame oko te rečenice...)

Daklem, mene (a i hrpa drugih mama na forumu pišu isto to) su nakon dripa nakljukali s nekim analgetikom/ narkotikom (?) od kojeg sam bila u polusvijesti, na pola odsutna i nekih se stvari UOPĆE ne sjećam, izgubila sam pojam o vremenu, pred kraj me je babica dozivala: hej, hej, nemojte nam se sad izgubiti, heeej!! Koma.

Teško mi je bilo priznati, ali kad jesam, i prijateljica mi je isto povjerila, hmm, dakle, da mi se čini da se ja svoje bebe uopće ne sjećam kako je izgledala kad se rodila jer sam bila totalno izdrogirana.

Dobro da je bio mm s nama na porodu pa je kasnije on odagnao moju paranoju da to možda nije naše dijete, da su je možda zamijenili!?  :shock:

Kakva sam ja to majka?

----------


## LeaB

> Kakva sam ja to majka?


Zbunjena.   :Smile:

----------


## Mony

Pratio me osjecaj krivice par mjeseci nakon poroda. Dobro da nije urodio i nekakvom depresijom    :Rolling Eyes:  

Al, definitivno mogu reci da sam RODILA svoje dijete.   :Heart:  

Posebno jer sam do zadnjeg prolazila vecinu porodjajnih stadija i kada sam malo dosla k sebi shvatila sam da sam zapravo imala srecu sto je Leon rodjen na carski jer je moglo doci do svakakvih komplikacija.

O tome je li "kriva" moja podsvijest ili ne - e, jedino bih o tome mogla raspravljati   :Wink:

----------


## Audrey

Sanjica, slažem se ja s tobom. Moj je prvi carski bio hitan radi ugroženosti djeteta, i kad su mi donijeli da potpišem onaj papir za pristanak na anesteziju i operaciju, došlo mi je da im vičem: ma reži već jednom, što me sad s time daviš. Hoću reći, i više bih bila voljna podnijeti za živo i zdravo dijete nego što je to tamo nekakav carski rez, i stvarno jesam sretna što ona nema posljedica.
Ali svejedno osjećam žal, jer mislim da sam zakinuta i za stvari za koje nisam morala biti, da smo mogli biti i prije i više zajedno, da sam mogla biti bolje informirana o stanju svog djeteta, a ne da ludim jer su sve moje cimerice ujutro dobile svoje bebe a ja ne, i da se nakon više od pola sata pojavi sestra i onako usput kaže da mi je kćer na intenzivnoj (ni zašto, ni kako je), da sam kod drugog poroda mogla dobiti spinalnu da se doktorima dalo, ovako su me otkantali, te sad je prekasno, te već imate trudove, te imamo samo jednog anesteziologa...

Ali mi strašno fali što si djecu nisam mogla odmah dodirnuti, pomirisati, prigrliti. Svoju sam kćer vidjela tek 23 sata nakon poroda na svega minutu jer je bila na promatranju na intenzivnoj, nisam je smjela dodirnuti, a prvi put sam je uzela u ruke nakon tri dana. I uvažavam to što je bila na intenzivnoj, ali mislim da nam se movo
Kod prvog poroda nije bilo vremena za spinalnu, i koliko god da mi falilo to što je nisam mogla odmah vidjeti, dodirnuti, pomirisati, nekako sam se pomirila da je tako moralo biti. Ali ono što nije moralo biti je da sam ja rodila u podne, a dijete vidjela drugi dan u 11 na svega minutu jer je ležala na intenzivnoj (a ona tako leži u onoj kadici tu ispred mene a ja ju ne smijem dirati, a prije toga izludila od očaja jer su svim cimericama ujutro donijeli njihove bebe a meni ne, i da mi sestra nije znala reći gdje je moje dijete i što je s njime, nego je poslije pola sata došla druga sestra i rekla da je na intenzivnoj, ali ni ona mi nije znala reći zašto i što joj je...

----------


## Audrey

Uh, onaj drugi dio posta sam trebala pobrisati, sorry, može admin to slobodno napraviti. Ma, malo su me obuzele emocije, pa mi se učinilo da sam previše zbrkano pisala, i pokušavala sam to jasnije posložiti... a na krau ispalo isto   :Embarassed:  .

----------


## ana.m

> , ovako se rasplačem kad god vidim sliku friško rođene bebe, onako krvave i umazane verniksom, i mislim si kako nema ništa ljepše, a ja sam za to uskraćena. I kad vidim ona lica majki, izmučena a sretna, mislim si kako je negdje vrhunski dobar osjećaj kad se mučiš i mučiš pa kad konačno vidiš rezultat, i znaš da je to najbolje što si ikad u životu napravio.


Ajme ovo me rasplakalo. Jer se odmah sjetim sebe i svog sina kad se rodio. Stvarno si to lijepo opisala. Ja ne bih na carski. Rodila sam vaginalno, bilo mi je teško ali opet bih rađe tako nego na carski...

----------


## Pina

Carski ili vaginalni. . . curke, nemojte se opterecivati. . . mene su htjeli spremiti na carski zbog zadka. Prvo sam bila malo zbedirana, ali kasnije sam sama sebi rekla da nije bitno kako, bitno je samo da nasa beba dodje na ovaj svijet ziva i zdrava. . . TO je ono najbitnije, a ne KAKO. . . po meni. Meni je bilo bitno da se mucimo dugo i da sve bude brzo gotovo. . .

----------


## sandy2006

Draga LeaB ja sam ti friška drugi put mama.Prvi carski nakon puuuuno mučenja dripom,nisam se otvarala,nisam imala trudove,beba je imala 5290 g,vidjela sam je nakon 4 sata na 5 minuta i onda tek sljedećeg dana nakon 12 sati.Znam da nije bilo tog vražjeg carskog(ili sam si to tako posložila u glavi) vjerovatno ne bi bilo ni moje curice a ni mene i da, ja sam je rodila a da sam imala osjećaj da sam nešto izgubila,isto je odgovor:da.

Pred manje od mjesec dana rodila sam svoju drugu curicu,vaginalno.Od početka trudnoće bila sam pripremana na to da će i ovaj put biti carski,osobito nakon visokog nalaza ogtt-a i uzv mjera u 36. tjednu kada su rekli da beba ima već oko 3500 g.Dok. u bolnici(hvala mu)tjedan je dana svima pilio da sam velika i imam dobru zdjelicu za rodit nije odustajao od toga da bar probam roditi "normalno".Puno su me dripali,puno su me rezali ali uspjelo je i da,neopisiv je osjećaj imati svoje zlato isti momenat kad se rodi na sebi,slušati prvi plač,gledati u tek otvorene okice,disati zajedno...

Ali nikada baš nikada ni ne želim misliti o tome da je moj prvi porod bio zbog svega toga manje vrijedan...
A ja ti želim svu sreću ovog svijeta da probaš i što prirodniji porod pa da možeš reći:eto,probala sam i to.

Eh,zaboravih reć,bebačica je imala 4350 g i 58 cm duga,dakle i tako velika dječica mogu se roditi vaginalno nakon carskog...

----------


## anima

Apsolutno se slažem da je vaginalni porod jedan poseban doživljaj. I kada sam bila trudna nadala sam se vaginalnom porodu jer sam i tada tako mislila. Usporedbe radi, mene sada muči taj osjećaj da niti na vaginalnom porodu nisam iskoristila sve mogućnosti zbog neznanja. Npr. nisam dobila odmah po rođenju svoju bebu na prsa nego nakon kupanja i ostalog... i meni sad jako to fali i trudim se ipak ne misliti na to...

----------


## sorciere

> ovako se rasplačem kad god vidim sliku friško rođene bebe, onako krvave i umazane verniksom, i mislim si kako nema ništa ljepše, a ja sam za to uskraćena. I kad vidim ona lica majki, izmučena a sretna, mislim si kako je negdje vrhunski dobar osjećaj kad se mučiš i mučiš pa kad konačno vidiš rezultat, i znaš da je to najbolje što si ikad u životu napravio.


ja ne. meni to ne fali. imala sam određenu "sliku" svoje bebe, i htjela sam da takva i ostane. i izborila sam se za to. porod po svom izboru, živu i zdravu bebu (zahvaljujući carskom) - i ja zadovoljna. i znam da je to najbolje što sam ikad u životu napravila.   :Grin:

----------


## Njojza

ja sam rodila F na carski, i morat cu i drugo dijete...ako Bog da i trece...
i nemam osjecaj kao da ga nisam rodila
sjecam se da mi je prije poroda jedna psihologinja rekla da su istrazivanja pokazala da djeca rodjena na carski nisu vezana za svoje roditelje i da su cesto kasnije "raskalasena" i kao zato ih treba privijat cesce i cvrsce u pelene i uz sebe.
ja sam ostala  :shock:, kako nesto tako moze izaci iz usta psihologa i jednostavno sam znala da to nije istina....osim toga...sta je uopste statistika?   :Grin:  

danas se toga sjecam sa osmjehom, jer ja sam rodila Farisa svojom dusom a kao sto neko lijepo rece i ja sam se rodila s njim. 
O povezanosti mi je smijesno i govoriti...zar moze vise?

----------


## Felix

curke, ovo spada pod porod, a ne price s poroda. sutra prebacujem na porod.

----------


## ninaXY

Meni je ovo jako bolna tema. Jer mislim da je moglo drugačije. Uz drugog doktora ili više odlučnosti s moje strane. I da me nisu toliko ispreplašili. I definitivno par dana kasnije. Da sam bar tražila spinalnu, ali onako nadrogirana nakon cijelog dana na dripu i analgeticima nisam znala za sebe. Da sam završila na hitnom carskom zbog "pravog" razloga, ne bih se krivila i bila bih sretna što mi je beba preživila. Ja svoje razloge za carski smatram krivom liječničkom procjenom stanja pri prijemu u bolnicu (nakon čega je induciran porod), a kriva sam zapravo ja jer sam trebala odlučno odbiti svaku intervenciju koja nije nužna. Nakon svega ovoga ne mogu reći da sam ja rodila svoje dijete, bez obzira na sve što se dogodilo prije ili kasnije između nas    :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  . Nadam se da ću ovaj put biti pametnija i da neću propustiti i drugu priliku.

----------


## Mirta30

kod meni je bio problem što sam se ja cijelo vrijeme pripremala na vaginalni porod, trudnoća je bila super..........
nekoliko minuta nakon što sam zaprimljena u bolnicu situacija se preokrenula i išla sam na hitni carski, bez ijedog truda, bez ikakvog simptoma nadoilazećeg poroda 
sretna sam što se završilo tako kako je, i ako ponovno budem u istoj situaciji naravno da ću doborvoljno pristati na carski
ali
tako mi fali onih 3 sata

----------


## Foška

E, sad, ovo moje nije još jedan odgovor za naslov teme pa unaprijed pardoniram.

Meni je tako čudno uvijek iznova slušati prežalosne priče s poroda u ovoj našoj f...... zemlji, pune raznih žaljenja, ljutnje, bijesa, osjećaja krivnje i koječega dugoga.

Ima ih u svim gradovima, u svim bolnicama i jasno mi je da se U SUSTAVU ništa nije promijenilo od vremena kad je moja mama rađala. Ona je još i sada jadna kada priča o svom prvom porodu, a ogorčena kad se sjeti drugog, ah.

Kod nas su i danas rijetke žene koje imaju pozitivo iskustvo s prvim porodom. Rađanje bi trebalo biti nešto prirodno, jedan fiziološki proces u tijelu koji teče sam od sebe, po unaprijed poznatoj, zadanoj putanji. Jer, kako su naše bake rađale po 10ak djece? Gdje bi one bile da su ih svaki put nekako, hm, zeznuli (da ne psujem) ljudi oko njih?

Svijetla točka ovog svega je da na forumu ipak ima HRPA prekrasnih priča mama s ispunjenim željama s drugog poroda i to me neizmjerno raduje, kada vidim kako sve ovo čitanje i tipkanje ima smisla i da ženama, uz proživljeno iskustvo, daje snagu znanja da se izbore za sretno i radosno donošenje djeteta na svijet.

----------


## sorciere

foška, ne bih se složila s podjelom. jer i ja sam se izborila za sretno i radosno donošenje djeteta na svijet. iako se sam postupak zove carski rez.

----------


## Deaedi

> foška, ne bih se složila s podjelom. jer i ja sam se izborila za sretno i radosno donošenje djeteta na svijet. iako se sam postupak zove carski rez.


Slazem se. Ja sam mogla birati kako cu roditi: ODABRALA sam carski. Nisam zeljela radjati bebu koja je bila na zadak vaginalno. S obzirom da sam jako zadovoljna kako je sve proteklo, iduci put bi opet htjela tako. Strah me vaginalnog poroda. divim se zenama koje tako rode, ali ja sam kukavica. Htjela bi opet istim putem, znam put...Makar beba bila u pravilnom polozaju. Htjela bi opet tim putem - da li je to OK? Pa mislim da bi trebala imati pravo birati kao cu ja roditi svoje dijete.

----------


## Foška

rekoh, rijetke su žene koje imaju pozitivo iskustvo s prvim porodom. Ali da, znam da ih ima. Prva mi je na pameti bila Luna Rocco, bravo za nju, a eto i ti si se izborila za sebe, još jednom bravo. Ja na žalost nisam i pre pre prepuno drugih žena nije i to je čudno. A strašno da se uopće spominje riječ boriti/ izboriti kad je o porodu riječ.

----------


## Deaedi

Da, to je stvarno zalosno. Pa valjda zena koja radja svoje dijete treba imati pravo kako ce roditi - izmedju svih mogucnosti koje nude i priroda i suvremena medicina. Informirani izbor, to je ono na sto svaka zena treba imati pravo.[/quote]

----------


## Foška

> Pa mislim da bi trebala imati pravo birati kao cu ja roditi svoje dijete.


Hm, pored mene je rađala jedna cura drugo dijete, vaginalno, prvo joj je bilo na carski i preklinjala je doktora da je prebaci opet na carski, ali on nije htio ni saslušat što ima za reći. Valjda se je cura trebala prije nego su je ulovili trudovi nekako izBORITI za svoje želje.

Moja sestrična je s 38 godina rađala prvo dijete, teško 5,25kg i skoro zaglavila na vaginalcu. Nije se borila ni izborila za carski. Zato je danas skoro više nema s nama. Na porod joj je, nakon što je sve već krenulo k vragu, ipak došla poznata doktorica i pomogla joj/ im. O posljedicama kod djeteta drugom prilikom   :Sad:   Za drugo dijete su joj se smilovali, mali bio još veći nego 1. dijete i šiknuli je drito na carski.

Inače, kaže da se lakše i brže oporavila od vaginalca te mi ga i preporučila   :Kiss:

----------


## LeaB

[quote="Foška"]


> Pa mislim da bi trebala imati pravo birati kao cu ja roditi svoje dijete.


To je točno. Žene rađaju u skladu sa svojim izborom, svjesnim ili nesvjesnim. Ja sam na carskom završila svjesno(strah); U sebi sam znala da će to tako biti.
Sad kad se osvrnem, a imam priliku roditi ponovo, potpuno sam se obnaružala svješću da je moje tijelo sposobno za rađanje djeteta, da sam žena, da je strah uvijek prisutan ali ako ga negiram postaje opasan. Okružena sam knjigama koje mi govore da upravo roditi može svaka žena i  uljuljkavaju me u sigurnu atmosferu poroda.
A kad kročim u bolnicu, dočekat će me ljudi spremni da pomognu u skladu sa svojim vjerovanjima i mojom upornošću.

I još uvijek me prati osjećaj da sam nešto predivno propustila! 

Odnos s djetetom nema veze s time, od dana kad se Mia rodila moj je priljepak i snažno smo povezane, no ono prvo, ono što znaju samo "vaginalke"; onaj osjećaj kad ga rodiš, pa vidiš tek rođeno i dobiješ ga na trenutak... Pisat ću o tome tamo u petom mjesecu.

----------


## Luna Rocco

Kad sam s 37 tjedana došla u bolnicu s visokim tlakom i kad mi je rečeno da bi me oni na carski, totalno sam pukla i tražila način da ne odem na njega kao da se radi o životu ili smrti. Zabrijala sam da nikako ne smijem na carski, jer da to nije porod, već operacija - jednostavno bi izvadili moje dijete iz mene. 

Na kraju sam ipak rodila vaginalno (i to najprirodnije što sam mogla s obzirom na okolnosti i da je bila indukcija - dobila sam "samo" gel za otvaranje i drugi dan su mi prokinuli vodenjak.

No, važno je napomenuti da sam ja ZNALA da je s Kalebom sve ok i da su to potvrdili i UZV i CTG. Da je bilo indikacija s njegove strane, da je bio ugrožen na bilo koji način, naravno da bih pristala na tu operaciju i da bih se pomirila s time - s te strane se slažem da je najbitniji ishod, dakle zdravo dijete.

No, odgovor na tvoje pitanje je - ne, carski ne smatram porodom, već operacijom.

----------


## Luna Rocco

Naravno, da ne bi netko nešto krivo shvatio - ne mislim da je mama koja rodi na carski manje povezana s bebom, to su gluposti (iako može doći do daljnjeg nepovoljnog razvoja situacije - ne dobije bebu dva dana prsa - beba dobije bočicu - svi znamo kako ide dalje). Ovo gore je samo moje mišljenje o carskom kao o postupku - za mene riječ porod znači vaginalni porod, a rađanje prolazak djeteta kroz porođajni kanal. Dakle, radi se samo o samom činu dolaska djeteta na svijet i ne povlači sa sobom neke loše konotacije o odnosu mame i djeteta.

----------


## sorciere

> ne dobije bebu dva dana prsa - beba dobije bočicu - svi znamo kako ide dalje.


ja ne znam   :Grin:  . 

znam da sam ju dobila na prsa, i da sam ganjala doktore po bolnici s bočicom u kojoj je bilo izdojeno mlijeko - jer su mi tvrdili da ga nemam dovoljno   :Mad:  . a kak su me svi upoznali (nisam se dala maltretirati) - priznali su mi da sam u pravu.   :Wink:  

i moje dijete je završilo na prsima. veću štetu su napravili zločesti ljudi koji su me izložili groznim stresovima i šokovima - i uspjeli me ostaviti bez mlijeka...   :Sad:

----------


## miha

kakve veze ima jel' došao carski, vaginalno il su mi ga na dupe iščupali! pobogu žene, pa to su naša djeca!!! koji filmovi vas peru?!

pa zar bih ga više voljela da sam se telila na stolu 12 sati?!

rodila sam ga carskim rezom, uvijek bih rodila carskim rezom jer ne vidim ništa plemenito u tome da se satima mučim i prolazim agoniju porođajnih bolova. 
volim ga više od života i povezani smo neizmjerno...

bilo bi vam bolje da razmišljate o stvarima tipa-koliko se puta danas nasmijao, posvećujete li mu 100% svog slobodnog vremena, koliko dobro brinete za njega i činite li sve što je moguće da ga izgradite u samostalnu, sigurnu, sposobnu i pametnu osobu nego što razbijate glavu glupostima jeste li ga rodile li su ga izvadili.

krajnje sebično i potpuno besmisleno...

----------


## LeaB

Miha, Pa ovdje nitko ne govori o tome kako se zbog toga manje voli dijete?
Na kog se ti ljutiš :? ?
Nisi dobro razumjela pitanje Carski rez- Jeste li rodile svoju djecu? Radi se isključivo o porodu, a ne o odgoju.

----------


## LeaB

> krajnje sebično i potpuno besmisleno...


Ne kužim tu sebičnost prirodnog poroda.
Nema ništa ljepše.

----------


## sorciere

> Miha, Pa ovdje nitko ne govori o tome kako se zbog toga manje voli dijete?
> Na kog se ti ljutiš :? ?
> Nisi dobro razumjela pitanje Carski rez- Jeste li rodile svoju djecu? Radi se isključivo o porodu, a ne o odgoju.


leab - da li si razmišljala o tome - kako mi carice doživljavamo tvoje pitanje? govorim o nama koje smo to prihvatile kao normalan POROD, ne kao invazivni ZAHVAT.

----------


## sorciere

> miha prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> krajnje sebično i potpuno besmisleno...
> 
> 
> Ne kužim tu sebičnost prirodnog poroda.
> Nema ništa ljepše.


nema ništa ljepše - za koga? za tebe? za mene? mihu? 

probaj malo manje generalizirati, pa će biti i manje nesporazuma   :Wink:   :Love:

----------


## Luna Rocco

miha, pa tko je pričao o većoj ili manjoj ljubavi i tko si razbija glavu? :? Pitanje je bilo je li carski porod, ja napisala da meni nije, već da je operacija. Kaj se više ne može imati ni mišljenje o carskom? :?

----------


## LeaB

> LeaB prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  miha prvotno napisa
> ...


Ljepše- porod kao prirodan čin, sposobnost rađnja. Naravno da boli i traje, ali poanta je davanje života bebama, pa s tog gledišta ne smatram to kao sebično i besmisleno. 
Osim toga bijah jasna zašto sam postavila pitanje a čudno mi je što se miha  ljuti. Pa ja sam objasnila koji su MOJI osjećaju nakon carskog i zanimalo me da li još neko dijeli slične.

----------


## Foška

zbrka je nastala, cure. ZBRKA! Ne se svađat.   :Kiss:  
Pa i LeaB je rodila na carski i počela je priču sa svojim OSJEĆAJIMA u vezi s tim događajem. Osjećaja koji je, eto, ja bih rekla, malo zbunjuju i htjela je čuti tuđe osjećaje, osjećaje žena koje jesu rodile carskli. I to je to. 
A to da je sebičan prirodan porod - ma nije miha navela da je prirodni porod sebičan   :Laughing:  već da su opisana razmišljanja možda sebična.
Ajde ajde

----------


## Ancica

Ja isto nemam osjecaj da sam ja rodila Petru. Nosila je jesam, i dala sam joj zivot, ali ona je zrak ovog svijeta udahnula na osnovu operacije, ne poroda, onako kako ga ja osjecam.

Ja je (sada) nista manje ne volim nego sto volim Robija, koji je dosao prirodnim putem, kojeg sam ja osjecala kao porodom. Ali ja osobno (a ovo je stvarno osobni dozivljaj - o kojima je LeaB, mislim, htjela cuti) moj carski ne smatram porodom. I ne smatram da time imalo umanjujem ljepotu cinjenice da je Petra s nama, i da sam ja njena mama.

----------


## sorciere

joj leab   :Kiss:   ... ovakve teme znaju biti jako osjetljive. zato je izbor riječi izuzetno važan. 

npr. sama rečenica "osjećate li *isto*" sugerira da su one koje osjećaju *različito* - neka neobična bića   :Grin:  . i onda dođe do nesporazuma. prikladnije bi možda bilo "*kako* vi osjećate" . 

sve ove reakcije koje čitaš - nisu reakcije na tebe, već na riječi koje si napisala.   :Wink:

----------


## Zorana

Opet trazis dlake u jajima.  :Grin:

----------


## ivana7997

kad ovak pitas, ne, nisam ih rodila. imam dvoje djece i ja sam ih nosila u trbuhu ali su na svijet dosli operacijom.

nisam rodila. 

ali kad ih gledam, kak su lijepi, pametni, dragi, kako sam beskrajno zahvalna na mogucnosti da se rode jer prirodno nisu mogli, sretna sto ih imam i sto su moji, onda ih gledam zaljubljeno i kazem mm-u, gle, to sam ja rodila. i tad tako mislim.   :Heart:

----------


## LeaB

> sve ove reakcije koje čitaš - nisu reakcije na tebe, već na riječi koje si napisala.


Ja mislim da je interpretacija važna. Nekad stvari jednostvno drugačij tumačimo. 
Za mene je isto ono što se ne razlikuje od drugoga, a ne ono što je ispravno.
No kako bilo ja sam u miru. Meni se samo činilo da je miha bila malo žestoka. Al i to je moja interpretacija...

 :Love:

----------


## Foška

ah, i mene ste prije krivo shvatile. Ja sam noćas (zijeeev) pisala o nemogućnosti utjecaja žene na tijek poroda i spominjala neko sretno i radosno donošenje djeteta na svijet. Ali, bilo kakvog donošenja - na stolčiću, u kadi, na grani ili pod nožem - svejedno, samo da žena može reći što i zašto nešto želi te da se te njene želje i ispune, otvare, poštuju.

A i ja sam be bez veze uvalila u ovu temu, bolje da se držim epiziotomija   :Laughing:

----------


## smoki

Nisam prošla oporavak od carskog, ali ako traje duže od 3 sata i imam
pravo izbora ne bih. Kao prvorotka prošla sam bez rezanja, naspavala
se 3 sata uz svoju bebicu i bila skroz super. Sam porod boli više, ali te poslje ništa ne boli ( makar mene), tako da u konačnici gledano bolje je trpiti bol 5 sati nego 30 dana imati ranu koja boli. 
Naravno, ovo sve pretpostavljajući da je beba OK.
Na kraju, ne mislim da su majke koje su radila na carski "manje majke", pa što bi onda rekle žene koje su usvojile djecu !!!
Majka je neko ko te voli najviše na svijetu ( sorry tate)

----------


## miha

> Osim toga bijah jasna zašto sam postavila pitanje a čudno mi je što se miha  ljuti. Pa ja sam objasnila koji su MOJI osjećaju nakon carskog i zanimalo me da li još neko dijeli slične.


da, i javile su ti se uglavniom cure koje slavodobitno raspradaju o svojim super majčinskim sposobnostima rađanja i plemenitog podnošenja boli... sebično i dvosmisleno je jer - je li za dijete 'plemeniti čin vaginalnog rađanja' bolji od mirnog, netraumatičnog dolaženja na svijet carskim rezom? hmmm... mnogi se ne bi složili... prema tome, ostaje jedino prostor za samohvalu majka-mučenica koje će žrtvovati i svoj život samo da bi kasnije mogle pričati kolika je bila njihova žrtva za ljepotu prirodnog poroda! 

ma, dižem vam spomenik svima...

da nema ovakvih topica, ovakvih pitanja i ovakve agresivne kampanje za prirodni porod sumnjam da bi mnoge mame uopće dovodile u pitanje jesu li rodile svoju djecu ili ne!



> Naravno da boli i traje, ali poanta je *davanje života* bebama, pa s tog gledišta ne smatram to kao sebično i besmisleno.


a što sam ja svome djetetu dala?!

----------


## ms. ivy

> bolji od mirnog, netraumatičnog dolaženja na svijet carskim rezom


prva vijest da je za dijete carski rez miran i netraumatičan  :?

----------


## Zorana

Miha, sto tebe ustvari muci?

----------


## Foška

> da, i javile su ti se uglavniom cure koje slavodobitno raspradaju o svojim super majčinskim sposobnostima rađanja i plemenitog podnošenja boli...


Ajde malo stati na ljopticu!
I po redu čitati   :Smile:  LeaB: carski, Romina: carski, Deaedi: carski, Audrey: carski, Mirta30: carski, sorciere: carski, Sanjica: carski, meri78: vaginalac (daj pročitaj što kaže za carski), Mony: carski. A ja sam im rekla da ne trebaju žaliti ni preveč za vaginalcem.
Jedino ti je zapeo za oko post od Lune.   :Razz:

----------


## LeaB

> Naravno da boli i traje, ali poanta je *davanje života* bebama, pa s tog gledišta ne smatram to kao sebično i besmisleno.


a što sam ja svome djetetu dala?![/quote]

Govorila sam o tome kako je prirodan porod lijep jer je to zapanjujuća sposobnost našeg tijela da ga izvede. I u tom smislu sam rekla da mi nije sebično prirodno davanje života. 

I naravno da si svom djetetu dala život. Pa raslo je u tebi 9 mjeseci.

Uostalom Miha, pa ja sam rodila na carski i mislim da mi ipak nešto nedostaje od poroda. Onaj osjećaj da sam rodila, jer se meni čini da su Miu izvadili. Zar nisu?

----------


## Asimon

joj, Miha, nemoj se tako žestit, pa i bit ovog topica je u osjećajima, LeaB osjeća da je nešto izgubila rođenjem svog djeteta carskim rezom, ti to ne osjećaš...

evo, i ja sam rodila vaginalno, i uopće se ne osjećam nešto posebno uzvišeno zbog toga, upravo zato, kako si ti napisala, jer je trajao beskrajno dugo, jer sam se raspadala od bolova i jer sam nakraju molila da ga vade, što sebi nikad neću oprostit...



> Odnos s djetetom nema veze s time, od dana kad se Mia rodila moj je priljepak i snažno smo povezane, no ono prvo, ono što znaju samo "vaginalke"; onaj osjećaj kad ga rodiš, pa vidiš tek rođeno i dobiješ ga na trenutak... Pisat ću o tome tamo u petom mjesecu.


ja nažalost nisam dobila svoje dijete na trenutak, odmah su ga stavili u inkubator na grijanje, dobila sam ga tek par sati kasnije, i to mi užasno fali i žalim, tako da mogu potpuno shvatit LeuB.

i ne smatram se ni u jednom trenutku boljom od, npr. svoje drage prijateljice koja je svoje dvoje morala iz zdravstvenih razloga roditi carski. Ona uvijek sa žaljenjem priča o tome, jer smatra da uskraćena za iskustvo vaginalnog rađanja. Iako, naravno, nikad nije ni promislila rađati vaginalno, jer je to moglo ugroziti njenu dječicu i nju.
i, nju je bolio rez od carskog duže nego moje vaginalno rađanje, tako da ni to nije neka sreća (znam jer sam prošla neke druge operacije....)

i obje smo *rodile* svoju djecu, samo je način nešto drukčiji...
a mislim da i ona i ja žalimo za onim trenucima koje može pružiti  samo malo neinterventniji porod.

----------


## miha

> ovako se rasplačem kad god vidim sliku friško rođene bebe, onako krvave i umazane verniksom, i mislim si kako nema ništa ljepše, a ja sam za to uskraćena


drugi put izaberi spinalnu anesteziju pa ti neće nedostajat!



> I to me sprječilo da uživam u zapanjujućoj sposobnosti ženskog tijela -rođenje djeteta.


pa zar to nije sebično? TI bi uživala?



> kao da sam zakazala


rezultat kampanje i pranja mozga plemenitošču prirodnog poroda na forumu...



> mislim da sam zakinuta


sebično



> vaginalni porod jedan poseban doživljaj


za koga? za dijete kojemu je satima glava ukliještena između zdjeličnih kostiju njegove majke? djetetu koje van izlazi zgužvano, lica punog hematoma od probijanja iz predivne, meke i tople unutrašnjosti majčine utrobe kroz uski i tvrdi majčin kostur? 



> tako mi fali onih 3 sata


pa imaš cijeli život za uživanje s djetetom! dok razmišljaš o ta tri sata dijete ti se iza leđa možda tri puta osmjehnulo...

a o tome što me muči...
muči me pranje mozga na forumu, propaganda plemenitosti, uzvišenosti majki koje su se izborile za prirodni porod gora je od reklama za tele 2 i njihov bla, bla...

----------


## ms. ivy

ma da, trebala je priroda ženama na trbuhu ugraditi patent zatvarač.   :Rolling Eyes:  

carski je svakako spas u nekim okolnostima i nijedna razumna žena neće ugroziti sebe i dijete inzistirajući na nečemu što je neizvedivo, ali potpuno je besmisleno uzdizati ga na ovakav način.

----------


## mamma Juanita

svaka razumna, informirana žena zna da je carski rez ponekad nužno zlo, second best, kada stvari krenu naopako.
i svaka razumna žena, osobito ako je već tako dugo na ovom forumu da se imala prilike o tome informirati, neće uzdisati u nebesa operaciju koja je i za majku* i za dijete* nekoliko puta *rizičnija po zdravlje* od vaginalnog poroda.




> za koga? za dijete kojemu je satima glava ukliještena između zdjeličnih kostiju njegove majke? djetetu koje van izlazi zgužvano, lica punog hematoma od probijanja iz predivne, meke i tople unutrašnjosti majčine utrobe kroz uski i tvrdi majčin kostur?


ajme koliko predrasuda i neznanja   :No:

----------


## zmajić

> muči me pranje mozga na forumu, propaganda plemenitosti, uzvišenosti majki koje su se izborile za prirodni porod gora je od reklama za tele 2 i njihov bla, bla...


baš su im dobre reklame   :Grin:

----------


## Zorana

:Laughing:  
Najbolje da se ukinu vaginalni porodi, jel tako, Miha?
Gle, ne moras se ti osjecati nista manje vrijednom od nekoga tko je imao prirodni porod. Ali, zasto ti je toliko problematicno to sto se neke zene osjecaju tako kako se osjecaju nakon carskog reza? Nemoj molim te o propagandi koja se vrsi na ovom forumu. Jer ne znam onda u koju vrstu propagande bi se svrstalo to sto si ti napisala. 
Ako te nesto muci, slobodno razgovaraj o tome. Ali, nema potrebe da na ovakav nacin ispucavas svoje frustracije.

----------


## sorciere

dajte ostavite mihu na miru . ona je napisala nešto totalno suprotno leib - i sad ju zbog toga treba mlotekati? zašto ona ne smije reći kako se ona osjeća, a svi drugi mogu?

ovo nije topik "opalite po mihi", nego "kako se osjećate zato što ste rodile na način na koji niste željele".

----------


## Zorana

Ona nije rekla samo ono sto osjeca nego je krenula pljuvati po vaginalnom porodu.

----------


## ana.m

Miha   :No:  ...
Carski je postao normalan, nekad kad bi se spomenuo carski svi bi se za glavu primali, jer je to operacija kao i svaka druga i rizična i nije prirodno da se dijeca tako rađaju. Kao što je ivy rekla, sva sreća da postoji način da se dijete rodi živo, ako nešto krene po zlu. 
Moje je dijete bilo prekrasno kad se rodilo, nije bio zgužvan, nije imao hematome, mada je porod bio težak i dugo trajao. Ali nakon što se rodio, znala sam da to mogu opet proći...
Ja stvarno ne vidim razlog da se netko uopće oko ovakve teme pjeni  :?

----------


## sorciere

> Ona nije rekla samo ono sto osjeca nego je krenula pljuvati po vaginalnom porodu.


vjerojatno isprovocirana komentarima o carskom. 




> Najbolje da se ukinu vaginalni porodi, jel tako, Miha?


a ovo *ja* zovem udarcem ispod pojasa. (dakle moje osobno mišljenje). 

e, sad - da li nastaviti u takvom ili u nekom drugom tonu??

----------


## LeaB

> zašto ona ne smije reći kako se ona osjeća, a svi drugi mogu?





> a o tome što me muči... 
> muči me pranje mozga na forumu, propaganda plemenitosti, uzvišenosti majki koje su se izborile za prirodni porod gora je od reklama za tele 2 i njihov bla, bla...


Ovo nije samo mišljenje, to je osuđivanje.
Nitko nju ne napada, nego se ona osjeća ugroženo. 

A ja se u početku mislila izjadati o onome što me muči jer znam da ću na ovom forumu naći na razumjevanje...  :Sad:

----------


## mamma Juanita

sorci, upravo suprotno, miha napada.
i omalovažava i vrijeđa.
pročitaj još jednom način na koji ona piše.
Zoranin odgovor je za njen način mala beba.
i meni duhovit i sasvim na mjestu.

znači, svatko tko zagovara prirodni porod je ispirač mozgova, jel tako?
to je ok stav, samo "iznošenje mišljenja"?

ma, please, malo objektivnosti...

----------


## Foška

ja:  :Predaja:  
ostalima predlažem pažljivije čitanje ispočetka uz  :Coffee:

----------


## sorciere

> sorci, upravo suprotno, miha napada.
> i omalovažava i vrijeđa.
> pročitaj još jednom način na koji ona piše.
> Zoranin odgovor je za njen način mala beba.
> i meni duhovit i sasvim na mjestu.
> 
> znači, svatko tko zagovara prirodni porod je ispirač mozgova, jel tako?
> to je ok stav, samo "iznošenje mišljenja"?
> 
> ma, please, malo objektivnosti...


pročitala sam topik nekoliko puta. miha je čak izdvojila dijelove koji su *za nju* neprihvatljivi.  i mene je dobar dio isprovocirao (vezan uz glorifikaciju vaginalnog poroda), no na taj dio ne želim odgovarati. ja znam svoje. 
kad više puta sve pročitaš - dođeš do zaključka da se kontinuirano provlači kroz ovaj topik što je ok, a što nije - umjesto OSOBNIH OSJEĆAJA. 

ne ulazim u to zašto je miha određene stvari napisala ovako kako je. ali vjerujem da je to odraz njenih osjećaja, i onog što nju muči. (samo ona to može reći.)

npr. pogledaj post leeb: citira mihu "*što me muči*"  - i nakon toga koristi isti izraz "o onome *što me muči*" .

dakle zajednički nazivnik POSTOJI, samo je problem u njegovom prepoznavanju. 

a zoranin odgovor nije na mjestu. to je odgovor koji dolijeva ulje na vatru, a to ne želimo.

----------


## mamma Juanita

sorci, mislim da si po ovom pitanju vrlo pristrana.

i, for the record, mislim da bih osjećala da sam rodila i da je to bilo na carski.
vjerujem da bi taj doživljaj poroda bio sasvim drugačiji, ali čini mi se da bih ipak osjećala kao da sam rodila.
osobito ako bi mi carski zaista bio indiciran-mislim da bi mi bilo malo žao, ali da ne bih imala problem s prihvaćanjem postupka koji je u tom trenu najsigurniji.

----------


## tratincica

sjecam se jednog dana kad smo pricali o porodima (ja i frendice)...ja sam u sebi trazila rijec kojom bi se izrazila jer ja kao nisam "rodila" nego...
K. je roden carskim rezom jer je bio velika beba, zadak...odlucili smo zajedno da je tako bolje za njega iako za mene nije...i da moram opet bi tako postupila ako bi vagala sto je bolje za moje djete
a da li sam bila razocarana....eh...cijelu trudnocu sam se pripremala za prirodan porod i voljela bih da sam tako i rodila jer jedino na taj nacin je majka priroda predvidjela da nase bebe ugledaju svijet. Sve drugo je ljudska intervencija. takoder vidjela sam ga na par sekundi sljedeca 3 dana. TO JE ONO STO ZAISTA BOLI. Nikakvi rezovi, epiziotomije, prodajne muke, nista se ne moze mjeriti s tim...

----------


## Mony

Mislim da je Miha eksplodirala iz razloga sto joj se ne svidja to sto neki carski ne smatraju porodom.
Miha, ispravi me ako grijesim   :Wink:  

Ako je to razlog, mogu je podrzati, jer ne vidim zasto se carski ne bi smatrao porodom  :? 
To je isto kao da se za one koje su rodile s epiduralnom kaze da nisu rodile, jer nisu nista osjetile (a nista se ne osjeti, ja probala sve osim izgona).
To je isto kao da se za one koje su dobile drip kaze: Ih, pa ko da ste rodile same...
Tako JA na to gledam.

Mogu prihvatiti jedino misljenje onih zena koje su prosle i jedno i drugo, kao sto je to ovdje Ancica, pa moze usporediti oba osjecaja.

Jer, da budemo iskreni, sve se svodi na osjecaj.
Meni danas nitko ne moze reci da nisam rodila svoje dijete. Necu se uvrijediti, ali znam da nije tako. No, u tom nekom kratkom periodu nakon poroda bih se s takvom konstatacijom slozila bez pogovora.

Zato i mogu reci da je sve onako je kako smo si mi u glavi poslozili.

----------


## Ancica

> ovako se rasplačem kad god vidim sliku friško rođene bebe, onako krvave i umazane verniksom, i mislim si kako nema ništa ljepše, a ja sam za to uskraćena
> 			
> 		
> 
> drugi put izaberi spinalnu anesteziju pa ti neće nedostajat!


Ja sam imala carski na spinalnu i opet to nije kao kod prirodnog porodaja.

Miha, si imala ti iskustvo i prirodnog porodaja kao sto si imala iskustvo carskog?

Mony, ovdje govorimo o osobnim osjecajima, ne o definiciji poroda.

Ako ces sluzbeni naziv, onda imas vaginalni porod i carski porod. Al to nije pitanje koje je LEa postavila. Ono je: kakav je bio vas osobni osjecaj?

----------


## Mony

> vidjela sam ga na par sekundi sljedeca 3 dana. TO JE ONO STO ZAISTA BOLI. Nikakvi rezovi, epiziotomije, prodajne muke, nista se ne moze mjeriti s tim...



E tratincice, uzela mi rijeci iz usta   :Wink:  

Potpisujem te milijun puta!

To je ono sto je i mene najvise proganjalo - taj OSJECAJ   :Sad:  


@ Ancica - ja i govorim o osjecajima   :Wink:

----------


## Pina

Porod je porod. . . na ovaj ili onaj nacin. A vi curke koje niste rodile vaginalno (neke) i mislite da ste propustile vrhunski dozivljaj . . ne znam ni ja cega. . . nemojte se opterecivati. . . covjek nikad ne zna sto ga ceka, znam neke koje su se citiram njih same: "telile" po 15 pa i vise sati i ne bih bas rekla da su odusevljene tim vrhunskim dozivljajem. Neke vise ne zele imati djecu koliko su ostale ushicene tim dozivljajem. . . . a da ne pricam kako su bebice izgledale nakon takvog poroda, izmucene. . . 
Moja misao kad sam trebala "ne tiskati", a nagon je bio za poluditi, je bila "proci ce jaaakooo puno vremena da se odlucim ponovo" . . .koji je to vrhunski dozivljaj. . . ,a moj porod je trajao 2,5 h. . . samo!
Mislim da price kako se carskim propusta "nesto" samo bediraju one koje tek trebaju roditi i prije vremena. . .
Dakle, uzivajte u svojoj djecici ma kako ona dosla na ovaj svijet i ne trosite energiju na nebitne stvari, bitno je da su svi zivi i zdravi   :Heart:

----------


## Zorana

Pina, porod je porod, a carski rez je operacija kao svaka druga. Pa mi je, u skladu s tim, Mihin komentar blago receno sablaznjiv.
Ako tijelo reagira na odredjen nacin tijekom poroda (hormoni i ostalo), sto je onda cudno u tome da neke zene osjecaju izostanak toga sto nisu prozivjele kad je rodjenje djeteta u pitanju?

----------


## Zorana

Krivo sam napisala, mislila sam reci tijekom trudnoce, ne tijekom poroda.

----------


## Luna Rocco

Ajde, sad bar znam zašto sam rodila vaginalno. Isključivo zato da bi me forumašice smatrale plemenitom i uzvišenom  :Laughing:  , ni slučajno zato što nisam htjela podvrgnuti sebe i dijete operaciji. I još sam zgužvala jadno djetešce. Odurno.
Stvarno svašta. :shock: 

A ispiranje mozga doživljavam svakodnevno...Od strane svoje okoline koja se zgraža što tako velikom dečku ne dam da sve jede.

----------


## Nina_Zg

> Pina, porod je porod, a carski rez je operacija kao svaka druga.


Pa nije baš isto kad ti izvade tumor, ili kad ti izvade dijete, zar ne?

Meni je moj planirani, medicinski indicirani carski rez omogućio da rodim svoje dijete. Pardon, da ga izvade iz mene. Vidjela sam bebu odmah i nemam nikakvih, ali nikakvih, negativnih osjećaja vezanih za način na koji je moja beba došla na svijet. Jel bih trebala možda imati?

Nisam se bojala vaginalnog, nego jednostavno, oduvijek sam znala da je carski (pored usvajanja) jedini način da uopće postanem mama, iz objektivnih razloga. Super je kad žena ima povjerenje u svoje tijelo, ali nije dobro ako nije svjesna njegovih ograničenja (ukoliko ona postoje) i u slučaju neplaniranog hitnog carskog još godinama tuguje jer osjeća da je sama kriva za to.   

Dakle, treba prihvatiti svoje tijelo i kad je nesposobno i nesavršeno. Zvuči ko slogan protiv poremećaja u prehrani   :Laughing:

----------


## Zorana

naravno da nije isto kad ti izvade tumor i kad ti izvade dijete. Sto ne mijenja cinjenicu da se radi o operaciji.

----------


## Nina_Zg

> naravno da nije isto kad ti izvade tumor i kad ti izvade dijete. Sto ne mijenja cinjenicu da se radi o operaciji.


Čuj, rekla si da je to operacija "kao i svaka druga". A ja nisam rekla da carski nije operacija.  :Smile:

----------


## anchi

Rodila sam na carski i smatram ga operacijom, a ne porodom. Imala sam i svoje trudove (nažalost, nisam se dosta otvorila) i nakon 18 h sam završila na carskom. Nije mi žao niti jednog proživljenog truda. Ja imam osjećaj kao da sam rodila svoje dijete, sam izgon mi ne fali. Pamtim trenutke kao što su pauze između trudova kad govorim djetetu da se ne boji i da ga puno volim, kada su mi ga pokazali, kada sam mu dodirnula ručicu... Nadam se sljedeći put VBAC-u.
Također smatram da je za dijete bolje iskustvo prirodnog medicinski neinterveniranog poroda, priroda zna najbolje... Carski smatram nužnim zlom. Možda zvuči čudno, ali ja sam u svojim trudovima uživala u smislu divljenja prirodnom mehanizmu poroda.

----------


## Nina_Zg

Hm, naravno da je super kad priroda zna najbolje. Ali priroda nekad zakaže, u tom smislu, carski ne bih nazivala "zlom". Jer kažem vam, ono što se meni dogodilo nije zlo, nego beskrajna sreća. (Rekavši to, ne želim insinuirati da je vaginalni porod loš ili nedajbože lošiji od carskog, govorim isključivo o svojoj situaciji gdje je vaginalni apsolutno neizvediv.)

Ja sam također pričala sa svojim djetetom, cijelu trudnoću pa tako i te zadnje trenutke pred dolazak na ovaj svijet, i samo mi je žao što nisu htjeli maknuti paravan da odgledam cijelu operaciju, da stvarno vidim trenutak kad se glavica pokazala. Čak sam se nadala da ću vidjeti odsjaj na lusteru, al figa   :Wink:  čudne neke lampe.

----------


## Zorana

Naravno da carski rez nije zlo onda kada postoji potreba za njim.   :Smile:

----------


## mvolpe

Ja sam eto rodila vaginalno, bez dripa i bilo cega, prirodno, al igrom slucaja. Trebao je biti inducirani porod slijedece jutro zbog zastoja, a bili su i na standby za carski.. 
Kako god, trudovi krenuli noc prije samo od sebe, bol uopce nije bila strasna, rodila nakon svega 2 sata u radjaoni..Nikakve muke, ''telenja'' i sl, ALI, dobila sam ga uredno opranog na prsa na citavih 5-10 sekundi da ga nisam uspjela ni pogleddat ko coek i vec su ga odnijeli a ja lijepo camila 2 sata u mracnom hodniku. Takvim postupkom unistise predivan osjecaj koji me drzao za vrijeme poroda..
Da je slucajno bilo drugacije, sutra dan indukcija i sve ostalo sto ide s njom, najvjerojatnije bih i ja u nekom momentu pozeljela carski, epiduralnu, cekic u glavu i sve moguce i nemoguce. Sama indukcija moze vaginalni porod pretvoriti u takav horor film da spram toga carski rez izgleda kao mraak, a da ne spominjemo sve moguce komplikacije i uzroke koji su razlog za carski rez. I smatram da kako god dijete izaslo va, na koja god vrata, svaka cas mami jer je donijela na svijet jos jednog andjela.. Ja mislim da je svaka zena rodila bez obzira na koji nacin, jer cim se u porod uplete infuzija, drip, epiziotomija, doktorov lakat na trbuh i sve ostale blagodati porod je postao medicinski zahvat po meni.. Ali skidam kapu svakoj zeni koja je tako rodila, ili na carski, jer je sigurno puuuuno tezi oporavak nego kad sve ide prirodno, bez itervencija.
Da skratim po meni je svaka zena rodila bez obzira dal vaginalno ili carski.

----------


## maria71

ja carica.

ja ne imati negativne osjećaje.

ja ne glorificirati carski jerbo na istom skoro otegnula papke.

ja ne mistificirati  vaginalni jerbo nemati iskustvo.

ja zadovoljna sos ja i moj Markan.

the end  :Aparatic:

----------


## sorciere

> Pina, porod je porod, a carski rez je operacija kao svaka druga. Pa mi je, u skladu s tim, Mihin komentar blago receno sablaznjiv.


a meni je *tvoj* komentar sablaznjiv. s kakvim pravom tvrdiš da moje dijete nije ROĐENO, već da sam ja bila na operaciji? koje su tvoje stručne kvalifikacije da možeš tako lako procjenjivati da li je carski "zlo" ili nije - odnosno kako se može kategorizirati od slučaja do slučaja? 

još dodajem: na ovom topiku su stvari krenule u pravcu "preglasavanja" - da li je nešto porod ili operacija, prirodno ili neprirodno, itd. pa ako je tako - i ja ću svaki puta dodati svoj komentar - sve dok se topik ne zaključa, ili ne vrati na originalnu temu o OSOBNOM doživljaju poroda. 

što kaže admin?

----------


## Nina_Zg

> Naravno da carski rez nije zlo onda kada postoji potreba za njim.


Ne znam, ako netko napiše da je carski "nužno zlo" onda to znači upravo to: da je carski zlo. Oprosti što tebe opet quotam, ništa osobno   :Smile:  

I da, ne znam je li stvarno ispalo da ja glorificiram carski rez? Zapravo glorificiram svoje iskustvo vezano za postajanje majkom, a carski je bio samo jedini način da se to dogodi, pa sam ga prihvatila kao nešto dobro. Ali ne hodam okolo propovijedajući ženama da je carski baš super, to ne

----------


## Sanjica

Isuse, u jednom danu toliko eksplozivnih postova da boli glava. A sve ste majke i trebaju vam dobri živci za vašu djecu umjesto da se gube na jednoj kutiji, istina čarobnoj i moćnoj - ali ipak kutiji.

Pažljivi čitač otkriti će u svakom postu ponešto istine, negdje više, negdje manje i kao i uvijek - prava istina nalazi se negdje na sredini.

Vidim da me gore netko svrstao pod carski, molim, da se ne zaboravi - ja sam trostruka mama koja iza sebe ima jedan carski i dva vaginalna poroda, i da ne ponavljam priču - da ponovim opet i opet šta to najviše boli :

NAJVIŠE BOLI KADA IZ RODILIŠTA DONESEŠ KUĆI DOŽIVOTNO OŠTEĆENO DIJETE!

Tada ti je potpuno nevažno da li ti fali dio filma, da li te boljelo ili nije, tada do kraja života treniraš svoj mozak da NE SMIJE razmišljati o tome kako bi sve bilo drugačije da je bilo....

Meni je fenomenalno kako se borite na ovim stranicama za promicanje prirodnog poroda, argumentirate, educirate, stvarate plan poroda, tražite humanije ponašanje i bolje uvjete.

Ja nisam imala sreće da doživim takav porod, a ne kažem da ne bih voljela. 

No, u svemu tome postoji i jedna potencijalna opasnost. Već sam nekoliko priča s poroda pročitala, neke i pratila "uživo" gdje se zbog pretjeranog forsiranja apsolutnog prirodnog poroda opasno ugrozio život bebe, a da majke uopće nisu svjesne koliko su bile blizu granice u kojoj na kraju priče ne bi pisalo kako se, na sreću, sve dobro završilo!

U svemu treba imati mjeru i nikada nije dobro kada se jedna ideja slijepo slijedi, ma kakva ona bila.

Ja često odem na podforum Potpomognute oplodnje i nekako mi se uvijek čini, kada čitam ovakve postove, kao da tražimo "Kruha nad pogačom" ...

Iz ružnih stvari treba izvući pouku i što brže ih istisnuti iz naših glava, trovati se žaljenjem do kraja života ne pomaže nikome, a onome tko žali šteti za zdravlje i sada i u budućnosti...

----------


## Rene2

> imam isti osjećajm jednostavno rečeno nedostaje mi dio "filma" 
> kao da sam zakazala
> rodio ga je doktor a ne ja
> (vidjela sma ga 3.5 sata nakon poroda)


Evo, tako se i ja osjećam, iako sam prošla dva dana trudova i sve do izgona i klečanje doktora na stomaku...ali fali mi *filma*.

----------


## Rene2

*Sanjica*  slažem se s tobom, ali ja bih svejedno voljela probati vaginalni porod, iako me zbog razmišljanja kao što su i tvoja vuče da opet odem na carski i da sve bude kako treba. Mislim, trenutno se mučim kako ostati trudna, a već razmišljam o porodu :smajlić se lupa toljagom:

----------


## Brunda

> ...da ponovim opet i opet šta to najviše boli :
> NAJVIŠE BOLI KADA IZ RODILIŠTA DONESEŠ KUĆI DOŽIVOTNO OŠTEĆENO DIJETE!
> Tada ti je potpuno nevažno da li ti fali dio filma, da li te boljelo ili nije, tada do kraja života treniraš svoj mozak da NE SMIJE razmišljati o tome kako bi sve bilo drugačije da je bilo....
> ...
> U svemu treba imati mjeru i nikada nije dobro kada se jedna ideja slijepo slijedi, ma kakva ona bila.
> ...
> često odem na podforum Potpomognute oplodnje i nekako mi se uvijek čini, kada čitam ovakve postove, kao da tražimo "Kruha nad pogačom" ...


Ovo potpisujem i rukama i nogama. 
Sanjica   :Heart:

----------


## Romina

Sa opisom neke boli možemo ići u beskonačno nažalost...svakome je njegova bol najveća.Ja nisam mogla tražiti spinalnu anesteziju jel sam završila na hitnom carskom i ne sramim se reći da mi je žao što nisam rodila vaginalno...zar je to toliko problem ili možda čisto preseravanje?fali mi što svoje dijete nisam vidjela 27 sati,fali mi što ga nisam imala tek rođenog na rukama.........

----------


## Romina

miha ,meni osobno je carski rez noćna mora...tako da bi bilo lijepo od tebe da prije nego što pišeš o nečijim sebičnostima i filmovima budeš malo bolje upoznata sa njihovim situacijama  :Kiss:

----------


## Luna Rocco

> ja carica.
> 
> ja ne imati negativne osjećaje.
> 
> ja ne glorificirati carski jerbo na istom skoro otegnula papke.
> 
> ja ne mistificirati  vaginalni jerbo nemati iskustvo.
> 
> ja zadovoljna sos ja i moj Markan.
> ...


  :Heart:

----------


## lara01

Sanjica  :Heart:  

Čitam ovo i pitam se kako bi se po nekima od vas ja trebala osjećati.
Niti sam svog prekrasnog sinčića začela "prirodno", niti sam ga rodila vaginalno.
On je plod jedne velike ljubavi, muke, želje i vrhunskog tima liječnika prvo u Mariboru, a onda i u Zagrebu jer je rođen carskim rezom.
Meni samo preostaje do kraja života biti zahvalna na tome što sam rođena tada kada jesam i što je znanost tu gdje je. 
Jer da je nema, ja ne  bi bila mama.

----------


## Sanjica

Ne bih se složila s tim da je svakome njegova bol najveća. Možda nekome tko je presebičan, prerazmažen i nedovoljno empatičan da se okrene oko sebe.

Meni moja bol uopće nije najveća niti se tako osjećam. Uz jedno bolesno dijete, Bog mi je ipak dao hrabrosti da prođem još dvije trudnoće i imam još dvoje zdrave djece. Pa i ovo bolesno je u daleko boljem stanju nego što su mnoga hendikepirana djeca koju poznajem i njihovim roditeljima je puno teže nego meni.

Moja bol ne može biti veća od boli žene koja nikada neće moći biti majka, koja se namučila godinama trpeći bolove u raznim zahvatima, a sve uzalud...

Niti može moja bol biti veća od boli majke čije dijete nije zaplakalo uopće, nikada, koja se iz rodilišta vratila praznih ruku.

Niti je moja bol veća od boli majke koja je u ovom ratu pokopala četiri sina.

Hoću reći, ne kažem da se netko ne može osjećati žalosno zbog mnogih teških situacija iz rodilišta koje su mogle biti ljepše i bolje, budite žalosne i jadne i šta god već hoćete, ali nemojte previše jer to nije vrijedno ako ste kući donijele živo i zdravo dijete. To je prošlo i vrijeme se ne može vratiti, može se jedino pokušati bolje organizirati budućnost za neke nove porođaje koji tek dolaze.

----------


## Deaedi

> Čitam ovo i pitam se kako bi se po nekima od vas ja trebala osjećati.
> Niti sam svog prekrasnog sinčića začela "prirodno", niti sam ga rodila vaginalno.
> On je plod jedne velike ljubavi, muke, želje i vrhunskog tima liječnika prvo u Mariboru, a onda i u Zagrebu jer je rođen carskim rezom.
> Meni samo preostaje do kraja života biti zahvalna na tome što sam rođena tada kada jesam i što je znanost tu gdje je. 
> Jer da je nema, ja ne  bi bila mama.


Mislim da je ovo jako dobra usporedba. Mogla bi se povuci slijedeca paralela: pitati da li je carski porod, jednako je kao kada crkva umjetnu oplodnju ne smatra zaćećem.

Pusa Mihi - svaka cast na iskrenosti  :Heart:  
Sorciere - tvoji me postovi svaki put iznova zapanje stalozenoscu, razumom - svaki put pogodis bit!  :Love:

----------


## Romina

nema smisla da idem sad u neku širinu ili da se bilo kome opravdavam.Činjenica je da ja mogu osjetit svoju bol a tuđu ne .....i zato sam sebična ili razmažena?

----------


## Nina

Rodila sam na carski. Nekako se zapravo osjecam nedostojnom reci da sam rodila,jer osjecam upravo kao sto su neke od vas rekle,da su je izvadili iz mene. 
Osjecam se kao da sam zakazala kao majka,zena.
Napominjem,prije nego me netko napadne,da tako JA osjecam,za SEBE.
Voljela bih kada i ako iduci put budem trudna,roditi vaginalno,jedino za mene prirodno.Naravo da sam sretna da imam zdravo dijete,ali htjela bih dozivjetit to iskustvo.

----------


## miha

vidim da je deadi stavila točku na 'i' cijelog topica (pogotovo onoga što sam sama htjela reći), ali s obzirom na gore iznijete napade ne mogu a da ne reagiram bar još jednom. ioanko sam već etiketirana kao 'nerazumna', 'puna predrasuda', 'frustrirana' i 'neinformirana'...




> i svaka razumna žena, osobito ako je već tako dugo na ovom forumu da se imala prilike o tome informirati, neće uzdisati u nebesa operaciju koja je i za majku i za dijete nekoliko puta rizičnija po zdravlje od vaginalnog poroda.


OK. molim te iznesi statistiku (i njezin izvor) koja potvrđuje da je veća opasnost za dijete elektivni, planirani carski od prirodnog vaginalnog poroda. 
imaj na umu da u tu statistiku treba uzeti u obzir isključivo planirane carske, a ne hitne. pa sad vidi u kojem se postotku kod vaginalnog, a u kojem kod carskog događaju: prijelomi kostiju, nagnječenja mozga, hipoksije, cerebralne paralize kao i oni najtragičniji ishodi... 
argumentiraj svoju tvrdnju i javno ću priznati poraz!




> sorci, upravo suprotno, miha napada. 
> i omalovažava i vrijeđa


naprotiv, vrijeđate i omalovažavate sve vi koje implicirate da nisam rodila svoje dijete! to što moram biti odriješita da bi me se čulo (koliko je vas, a ja jedna) druga je priča... 




> Ali, nema potrebe da na ovakav nacin ispucavas svoje frustracije.
> 
> Ona nije rekla samo ono sto osjeca nego je krenula pljuvati po vaginalnom porodu.


ma, molim te! kada ja branim svoj odabir *rađanja* vlastitoga djeteta onda ispucavam svoje frustracije, a što ti radiš kada moje dijete svodiš na tumor, kurje oko, slijepo crijevo i hemoroide?!




> Ako ces sluzbeni naziv, onda imas vaginalni porod i carski porod. Al to nije pitanje koje je LEa postavila. Ono je: kakav je bio vas osobni osjecaj?


ne nije! Pitanje je bilo (pogledaj naslov) *jeste li rodile svoju djecu?* Oprosti, ali ako to nije omalovažavanje svih carica onda ne znam što jest!!!



a što se prirode tiče, prirodno je da i neke životinjske vrste proždiru svoje mlado pa ju vi sad glorificirajte i dalje (ajde, 'iscipelarite' me i zbog toga)... ovo smatram samo još jednom kolektivnom akcijom srezivanja u korijenu mišljenja oprečnog većinskom pa me niti iznenađuje niti pogađa. 

sanjica  :Heart: 
deadi i sorci   :Wink:  !

p.s. iako nemam namjeru to činiti, zašto vi smijete uzdizati u nebesa vaginalni porod, a ja ne smijem carski rez?! 
ma zapravo, ako je to jedini način borbe za pravo izbora onda ću se posvetiti i tome... a moj nastup na ovom topicu ide u naslijeđe mnogim curama koje će danas/sutra zbog svog ovakvog ili onakvog poroda (a nakon bombardiranja uniformiranog stava na forumu o jedinom prihvatljivom načinu rađanja) osjećati grižnju savijesti što su potajno, duboko u sebi ipak priželjkivale nešto drugo...

----------


## sorciere

> nema smisla da idem sad u neku širinu ili da se bilo kome opravdavam.Činjenica je da ja mogu osjetit svoju bol a tuđu ne .....i zato sam sebična ili razmažena?


naravno da nisi. samo percipiraš asocirano.

 :Love:

----------


## Deaedi

Miha, nemam sta vise napisati. Rekla si sve.  :Heart:

----------


## maria71

evo ja slovim kao popaljiva forumašica....po mnogim pitanjima,al ne po ovom....

ja sam sa sobom raščistila sve o svom carskom....i dobro i loše

i tuđa mišljenja me ne diraju ni pol promila...ni pozitivna ni negativna

to što će netko napisati da ja nisam rodila,pa brate nek misli što joj je volja ako je to veseli....ja znam svoje

----------


## Irchi

> Citat: 
> Ako ces sluzbeni naziv, onda imas vaginalni porod i carski porod. Al to nije pitanje koje je LEa postavila. Ono je: kakav je bio vas osobni osjecaj?
> 			
> 		
> 
> ne nije! Pitanje je bilo (pogledaj naslov) jeste li rodile svoju djecu? Oprosti, ali ako to nije omalovažavanje svih carica onda ne znam što jest!!!


Možda ti je od prevelikog uzbuđenja, ovim topicom, promaknulo da je pitanje postavila upravo žena koja je rodila na isti način kao i ti. Zar stvarno misliš da je tim pitanjem željela omalovažiti samu sebe i sve ostale koje su rodile carskim?

----------


## Luna Rocco

Na stranu carski (rekla sam što sam imala o tome i neću se ponavljati), ali totalno su mi urnebesni komentari (ne samo tvoji, miha, imala sam ih se prilike naslušati) o tom sektaškom, jednoumnom karakteru foruma - a koliko ja vidim, tu su se fino uklopile i dugodojilje i kratkodojilje i nedojilje i srednjedojilje; pobornice jednokratnih i one koje su za platnene; carice i vaginalke; vjernice i ateisti; one koje se zdravo hrane i one koje vole colu; one koji cijepe i one koji ne cijepe...Itd. Totalno mi je smiješno kad forum koji ima tako šaroliki sastav netko proglasi forumom koji širi jednoumlje. Sorry, ali teško mi te ozbiljno shvatiti kad pročitam tako nešto. Je, je, we are the Borg.   :Laughing:

----------


## Ancica

> Ako ces sluzbeni naziv, onda imas vaginalni porod i carski porod. Al to nije pitanje koje je LEa postavila. Ono je: kakav je bio vas osobni osjecaj?
> 			
> 		
> 
> ne nije! Pitanje je bilo (pogledaj naslov) *jeste li rodile svoju djecu?* Oprosti, ali ako to nije omalovažavanje svih carica onda ne znam što jest!!!


Ja, mozda za razliku od tebe, procitam prvi post a ne zakljucujem sto je pisac htio reci samo iz naslova topika (koji je, btw, ogranicen brojem znakova).



> p.s. iako nemam namjeru to činiti, zašto vi smijete uzdizati u nebesa vaginalni porod, a ja ne smijem carski rez?!


Smijes. Al pripremi se na kontru. I nemoj se ljutiti kad je dobijes.

----------


## Luna Rocco

Apropos jednoumlja, i na ovom topicu ima bar 5 žena kojima je carski super i jedina opcija za njih. Da je ovaj forum takav kakvim ga smatraš, ne bi li onda sama jurišala na vjetrenjače?

----------


## Lidali

Čitam vas kao buduća carica (jer to je jedini način da sigurno donesem svoju bebu na svijet s obzirom na ograničenja koja mi nameće moje vlastito tijelo) i uopće se ne mislim besmisleno opterećivati razmišljanjem hoću li zbog toga biti  manje vrijedna ili manje majka svome djetetu, ili fali li mi doživljaj prirodnog vaginalnog poroda ili ne...
Presretna sam da sam uopće uspjela ostvariti trudnoću, i nitko sretniji od mene da *rodim* živo i zdravo dijete  :Naklon:  .

Ono što mene zanima je, ono što je uspjela sorciere, imati dijete pored sebe odmah nakon carskog poroda pod spinalnom analgezijom i dojiti ga od samog početka, a ne sa zadrškom od dan, dva ili tri. 
To je jedino što me muči vezano uz carski... izboriti se za normalan i prirodan tijek poslije carskog poroda... tada ću biti zdovoljna i sretna jer je moje živo i zdravo dijete uz mene od samog početka 8)

----------


## sorciere

lidali   :Heart:  ... samo mala korekcija... ja nisam imala dijete odmah, nego drugi dan - kad sam izašla s intenzivne. donijeli su mi ju prvo da ju vidim - a onda "greškom" na dojenje   :Laughing:  ...  onaj jedan dan sam "iskoristila" za odmor, sređivanje svojih misli, svojih emocija - i nakon toga sam bila spremna za malu čupavicu   :Grin:  

ja sam intuitivno, od prvog časa kad sam shvatila da sam trudna - inzistirala na carskom. intuicija se pokazala ispravnom. isto tako - tražila sam punu anesteziju, jer mi je to bilo prihvatljivije. 

kad sam dobila bebu na ruke - stavila sam ju tako da čuje otkucaje mog srca. i to je bilo dovoljno.   :Heart:  

ako ti želiš spinalnu, i želiš bebu kraj sebe - daj to jasno i glasno do znanja. ne prihvaćaj "ne" kao odgovor. vjeruj mi - za sve se možeš izboriti.  

sretno   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## wildflower

*Sanjica*, *maria*  :Heart: 

a evo i 'my two cents'. vjerujem da je normalni vaginalni porod za zenu jedno neusporedivo iskustvo. takodjer i da prirodni tijek zbivanja u zeninom tijelu za vrijeme trudova i poroda ima odredjenu ulogu u pripremi djeteta na susret s vanjskim svijetom. ali, isto tako, i da je carski rez dragocjeno sredstvo u rukama moderne medicine koje stupa na scenu u slucaju kad drugacije ne moze ili je prerizicno. i da nema razloga za preispitivanje i zaljenje kad prekrasno novo bice dodje na ovaj svijet takvim nacinom.

osobno, za vrijeme svojih trudnoca i poroda, nikad nisam pozeljela otici na planirani carski (osim, naravno, u slucaju medicinskih indikacija), i jos uvijek tako osjecam. jednostavno zato jer je to, eto, porod operacijom, a vaginalni - prirodnim putem. takav mi je mentalni sklop, jos iz vremena prije nego sto sam cula za rode  :Smile:  

ali - cak i nakon svoja tri vaginalna poroda, mogu se zapitati 'jesam li  doista rodila svoju djecu?'. hm... jesam li? nisu ih, doduse, samo izvadili iz mene, kao na carskom... ali su ih istjerivali dripom (iako mi je zapravo samo jedan porod bio - s razlogom - induciran). i nalijeganjem na trbuh. i ja sam 'operirana' - ni jedan put me nisu propustili rezati. da li mi fali dio filma? o, ne, ne fali... imam ja i cak i viska filma. s grubim i bahatim likovima u glavnim ulogama, u surovom i hladnom okruzenju. i rado bih taj visak filma izbrisala, ali ne mogu...

znam da ovo moze zvucati kao traljav pokusaj utjehe curama koje su tuzne jer nemaju iskustvo vaginalnog poroda, ali, eto, moram ovdje reci da se ne osjecam osobito privilegirana cinjenicom sto su moja djeca izasla iz mog tijela putem kojeg je priroda predvidjela za to  :Sad:

----------


## Irchi

> vjerujem da je normalni vaginalni porod za zenu jedno neusporedivo iskustvo. takodjer i da prirodni tijek zbivanja u zeninom tijelu za vrijeme trudova i poroda ima odredjenu ulogu u pripremi djeteta na susret s vanjskim svijetom. ali, isto tako, i da je carski rez dragocjeno sredstvo u rukama moderne medicine koje stupa na scenu u slucaju kad drugacije ne moze ili je prerizicno. i da nema razloga za preispitivanje i zaljenje kad prekrasno novo bice dodje na ovaj svijet takvim nacinom. 
> 
> osobno, ... , nikad nisam pozeljela otici na planirani carski (osim, naravno, u slucaju medicinskih indikacija), i jos uvijek tako osjecam. jednostavno zato jer je to, eto, porod operacijom, a vaginalni - prirodnim putem. takav mi je mentalni sklop, jos iz vremena prije nego sto sam cula za rode


Potpisujem u cjelosti.

----------


## Zorana

Miha, stvarno ne znam zasto se toliko frustriras obicnim topicom na forumu. Pa u svojoj frustraciji stavljas u usta nekome nesto sto uopce nije rekao. Rekla sam vec jednom, nije mi jasno odakle ti ideja da ja icije dijete usporedjujem s tumorom, kurjim okom ili cimvec :/ . Ali carski rez je operacija, operacija kojom se dijete donese na svijet. I tu je za mene kraj price.

----------


## LeaB

> To je prošlo i vrijeme se ne može vratiti, može se jedino pokušati bolje organizirati budućnost za neke nove porođaje koji tek dolaze.


Eto, vratile smo se mom komentaru. Čekam drugi porod i nadam se da će nam se posrećiti vaginalni.  :Love:

----------


## mamazika

Iz osobnog iskustva mogu zaključiti da porod i prvih par dana poslije uopće nema utjecaja na povezanost s djetetom. Evo zašto:
Prvi porod:
2 neprospavane noći u trudovima, od toga jedna na dripu
trudovi do izgona, disproporcija, carski u općoj, u 14.30
dijete mi pokazali oko 17, drugo jutro prvo dojenje, rooming in maksimalno koliko je moguće u Petrovoj
apgar 9/10 a naknadno dijagnoza distoni sy, terapija...
sada s adhd-om i još uvijek motorički deficitaran
dojenje 13 mjeseci uz konstantni dodatak adaptiranog (nakon jednog neuspješnog pokušaja "skidanja" s 3 tjedna)

Drugi porod:
pukno vodenjak, trudova nema, dijete visoko, ja prehlađena - iako sam htjela probati vaginalno, nakon pitanja "hoćete carski sad ili ćete čekati jutarnju ekipu?" sve mi je jasno...još sam i krvnički prehlađena i nemam snage ni za što
komplikacije na carskom (dijete se izgubilo u maternici  :shock:  :? ) hipoksija, kisik, inkubator, 3 dana beba u intenzivnoj
prvi pogled nakon 36 sati, prvo dojenje nakon 3 dana
sama skraćujem rooming in jer sam prehlađena (gnojna upala sinusa a neće mi dati antibiotik)  i ne mogu izdržati cijeli dan s maskom, još me stavljaju u sobu sa ženom koja ima gripetinu
prvi put ga pomirisala 2 tjedna poslije poroda
postupno izbacivanje adaptiranog (prije rode, bez informacija, isključivo po instinktu napravila dobro)
bez motoričkih i psihičkih smetnji (malo frflja, to je sve)

Puno sam više i kvalitetnije povezana s drugim djetetom - i to mislim samo zato što je on dijete kakvo sam očekivala. Dok je prvo nastavilo s početne pozicije jednako - koliko god se ja trudila rezultati su jadni (tj. tako je završio i pokušaj vaginalnog poroda). Kod mlađeg svaki moj input daje odgovarajući output. Vrijeme koje sam s njima provodila u prvoj godini života je podjednako, ako ne čak i veće s prvim, i na njega sam bila puno više "fiksirana" dok je bio jedini. 
Jest da ne mogu uspoređivati carski i vaginalni, ali u prvom sam odradila velik dio vaginalnog.
Jedino ako nije stvar u dripu  :? 
Sorry, malo sam elaborirala...

----------


## mamazika

Moram spomenuti da sam imala i nešto slično ptsp-u nakon oba poroda, mjesecima sam u mislima rađala vaginalno i sve je bilo savršeno. Koma. S drugim možda i jače, jer je nagrabusio baš zbog carskog (da je bio prvi vjerojatno bi se normalno namjestio i s normalnim trudovima rodio vaginalno, jer je imao puno užu glavu.)

----------


## anima

mamazika * nemoj se ljutiti ali jednostavno moram reagirati na ovo da si više povezana sa drugim djetetom. Nije mi jasno kako je to moguće i kako se to dogodi. Sigurna sam da tvoje prvo dijete to osjeća i da će ti to uvijek zamjerit. Ja kad o tome razmišljam baš se brinem jer kad bi mi se to dogodilo osjećala bih se kao da sam debelo fulala u životu i jaaako bi me boljelo...*

----------


## anima

Ma htjela sam boldati samo mamzika 
 :Embarassed:

----------


## mamazika

I mene jako boli, tim više što mi se čini da sam njegovom odgoju posvetila puno više pažnje, a ovo drugo odgajala "usput". I sad (stariji je prvašić) više vremena provodim s njim, ali on zapravo s nikim nema neku pravu povezanost. Možda s tatom - koji je najstroži u njegovom odgoju. Bit će da je do razlike u karakteru. 
No poanta je da je prema porodu i poslijeporođajnom razdoblju trebalo biti upravo obrnuto nego što je ispalo.

----------


## Lidali

> lidali   ... samo mala korekcija... ja nisam imala dijete odmah, nego drugi dan - kad sam izašla s intenzivne.


Mislila sam na Sanjicu   :Love:  koja je na jednom od svojih poroda ostvarila to o čemu govorim. 

Nadam se da ću i ja uspjeti... (poznata sam po tvrdoglavosti i upornosti  :Grin:  )

----------


## Mirta30

za nekoliko mjeseci ponovno ću rađati i prepustiti ću se prosudbi liječnika (iako on moju želju već zna)  - nisam dovoljno hrabra da se kockam sa zdravljem i životom bebe

----------


## makka

Ja sam rodila carskim nakon dva dana nepravilnih trudova, srećom bez dripa.
Disproporcija.
Koliko god sam se pripremala za prirodan porod. pred kraj trudnoće počela sam razmišljati da ću vjerovatno završiti na carskom. 
- beba se nije spuštala u malu zdjelicu (iako mi je doktorica govorila da se to može desiti i zadnji dan).
- nije se umirila, udarao je bez prestanka cijeli deveti mjesec
- imam uske bokove, a UZ je pokazivao dosta veliku glavicu

No i kada sam otišla u bolnicu, sedam dana nakon termina, ipak sam se nadala vaginalnom.
Nakon užasno loše napravljene aminoskopije počela sam dosta krvariti i "lažnjaci" su postali jači.
Tako sam provala dva dana i jednu noć šetajući po hodnicima bez da sam se imalo otvorila, nakon čega me dok pitao hoću li na carski ili se mislim još "truditi"?

Još uvijek nisam bila načisto sama sa sobom što želim, bojala sam se za bebu, a ja sam bila već jako iscrpljena (jer svo to vrijeme u bolnici nisam upoće spavala),
zatim mi buše vodenjak   :Sad:  , a cijelo vrijeme beba udara i ne da se van.
babica, nakon što mi je po stoti put zavukla ruku do lakta, zaključuje kako nema šanse da glavica prođe, u tom trenutku bila sam otvorena dva prsta!
i to zbog njene ruke, a ne mojih trudova
i tako slijedi hitan carski....

beba je dobro, apgar 10/10
vidjela sam ga tek drugi dan ujutro, dojenje tek treći dan
nisam htjela uzeti ništa protiv bolova  (davali su nam analgin!?)
bila sam tak euforična da me ništa nije ni boljelo
nakon početih problema isključivo smo dojili do 6 mjeseci.

nije bilo nikakvih problema, bez grčeva, bez plača, nije čak nikada ni bljukcao ni slinio.
do sada svega par prehlada.
izuzetno veselo i inteligentno dijete, ali i jako zahtjevno  :Saint:  
još uvijek dojimo

kada su mi ga prvi puta dali u ruke, jako čudno sam se osjećala, kao da to nije moje dijete, bilo mi je jako teško zbog toga i sramila sam se tog osjećaja. 
Dobila sam mali paketić, bebicu već okupanu, obučenu, umotanu u jastuk.
 Uvijek sam mislila da ću se zaljubiti u to malo stvorenje na prvi pogled, i bila sam skroz izgubljena. 
(pogotovo zato što sam osjećala jaku povezanost u trudnoći, stalno smo se mazili i puuuno sam mu pričala...)
no to je brzo prošlo i danas smo jako povezani i  :Zaljubljen:  

ne znam, možda bi se tako osjećala i nakon normalnog poroda, ja to pripisujem carskom.

I dan danas se pitam jesam li mogla roditi prirodno, hoću li drugi puta moći prirodno...

----------


## nikailuka

Bravo miha, bravo Sanjica! Lara01  :Kiss:  
Znate, nakon pet godina potpomognute - a zapravo zbog idiopatske neplodnosti - nebrojenih pretraga od koje su mnoge jako bolne, nebrojenih inseminacija, nekoliko IVF-ova, tri izgubljene trudnoće, pa dvije kiretaže... i tak, pa zapravo ne znam što bih vam rekla, cure drage. Ne mislim i ne tvrdim da zato što sam ja prošla takav put to moraju i sve ostale žene ovoga svijeta, naprotiv, ali nekad mi se čini da postavljajući ovakva pitanja (mislim na naslovno) imate previše vremena u životu. Da skratim, nakon svega nabrojanog, moje dijete je začeto prirodno, imala sam potpuno urednu trudnoću, rodila sam na carski bez ijedne indikacije za carski. Potpuno zdravo dijete. I rodila bih još sto puta na uho ako treba samo da se dijete rodi živo i zdravo. Moj liječnik, a imao je prilike na to utjecati, vjerojatno nije želio da mi se nakon svega što sam prošla dogodi neki 'strelec'. I hvala mu na tome. Carski jest operacija i ja ga smatram operacijom i mislim da bi ga bilo u najmanju ruku neuko ne smatrati operacijom. Dijete sam na dojenje dobila tek nakon dva dana, do tada sam ga vidjela pa možda tri puta na par minuta. Dojimo bez ijednog mastitisa i ikakvog problema već skoro 10 mjeseci, savršeno je zdrav od prvoga dana. Toliko o raznim argumentima na razne gorenavedene teme.

----------


## leonisa

ja nemam takav osjecaj.
mozda jer sam zahvalna da je Lea s nama. ipak sam od 25. tjedna hospitalizirana i gurale smo dan po dan.
svoju Leu sam rodila! tako se osjecam.  :Smile:  

vise me muci ono sto je slijedilo, kad su mi je uzeli i kad mi je nisu dali.

----------


## leonisa

a sto se tice povezanosti...sprdaju se s nama da postajemo patoloski slucaj  :Grin:  

iskreno, mislim da majka koja nije rodila na carski ne moze pricati o istom kao ni o osjecajima za vrijeme i nakon cina. i obrnuto, majka koja nije rodila vaginalno ne moze o takvom porodu pricati.

s druge strane i porodi se razlikuju kao i osobe i trenuci.

----------


## makka

ja apsolutno osjećam da sam rodila! i nikada nisam ni mislila drugačije, čak ni nakon "ispiranja mozga"   :Grin:  .
nego što sam htjela reći... čudan mi je bio osjećaj jer sam otišla u op salu oko pola devet navečer sa trbuhom i bebicom unutra, zaspala i kada sam se probudila nisu mi ga htjeli donijeti, nisam ga ni vidjela ni barem čula...
Cijelu tu noć mi je bilo grozno, stalno sam si pipala stomak i nisam mogla vjerovati da nije više unutra, a nema ga ni pokraj mene  :Crying or Very sad:  osjećala sam se tako sama..
a kad su ga i donijeli, to je bilo na par minuta i samo mu je glavica virila iz onih jastuka u koje su ga umotali.
Prvu "vezu" sam osjetila tek kad su mi ga dali na dojenje, nakon tri dana
nakon toga nismo se dali razdvojiti ni trenutak  :Love:

----------


## mami

Kad je jednom davno MM naivno izletjelo "kad su ju izvadili" misleći na moj prvi porod, sasula sam mu u lice strašnu bukvicu.   :Evil or Very Mad:  
Vidjevši večeras naslov ove teme mogu samo ponoviti ono što sam njemu tada rekla na kraju: da ti takva formulacija više nikada nije pala na pamet, a kamoli da si ju izrekao!

Preletila sam malo vaše postove i rasprave o tome čija je muka uzvišenija su potpuno bezpredmetne. 

Ono što mogu jasno i glasno reći: 
- naslov ove teme, bez obzira koliko on bio osoban doživljaj jedne majke, je za mene uvreda, 
- okruženje koje je nju vjerojatno potaknulo na takvo zbunjujuće razmišljanje je neprijateljsko, 
- sve takve dileme treba potpuno i promptno odbaciti - u stresnim situacijama i nemjerljivoj brizi koje su pratile moja oba poroda (carska), najdraže se prisjećam jednog savjeta: *"Uživajte u svom djetetu!"*  

U životu se nekome dogodi carski, nekome nešto drugo. To je tek jedan detalj na putu, ali ni po čemu ne treba biti presudan. Problemi u razvoju ili odgoju koji se kao povezuju s njim, javljaju se tamo gdje bi i inače postojala sklonost.

Kao profesionalac (koji nije izravno involviran, ali itekako razumije problematiku pogotovo jer je isprobana na vlastitom primjeru), mogu vam samo reći: porod je čudo prirode, ali u prirodi se ne događa samo život. Ja to gledam svaki dan. Medicina (i njene intervencije) u cijelu se priču uključila ne zato što nije imala drugog posla, već zato što je trebalo pomoći. Druga strana medalje je naravno odlazi li se predaleko i pretjeruje li se, ali tako je nažalost u svemu danas. Potičem nastojanja da se takve stvari spriječavaju, ali isto tako moramo znati da je indicirani carski rez neizmjerno vrijedan.

P.S. Voljela bih kad bi se u pitanju iz naslova promijenilo drugo lice množine u prvo lice jednine, onda ne bih bila tako uvrijeđena ... 8)   :Heart:

----------


## Zdenka2

Slučajno sam zalutala na ovaj pdf i odmah napominjem da sam potpuni outsider u ovoj diskusiji. Ali, eto moga mišljenja sa strane. Zanimljivo mi vas je čitati kako govorite s jedne strane o osjećaju zakinutosti, nedostatnosti, pa čak i krivnje, a s druge strane, o ženskoj moći, o snazi poroda, o tome što je to rođenje, što nije. Legitimno i jedno i drugo - to su vaši osjećaji, pa ih možete i iskazivati. Ja svoje dijete nisam ni rodila, ni začela, ni nosila devet mjeseci, ni dojila, ni brinula o njemu prvu godinu dana njegova života. Ali, za razliku od vas, ja nemam nikakav osjećaj zakinutosti. Osjećam se potpuno kao mama i osjećam da je on potpuno moj. Nisam mu dala njegov život, ali mu dajem svoj. To toliko da se zna, a ono što želim reći je to da imam dojam da su neke od vas više usredotočene na sebe nego na djecu. Budite sretne što imate djecu, sve ste im mame, bez obzira na to kako su izašla iz vas.

----------


## Andora

:Naklon:

----------


## Brunda

Zdenka, oduševljavaš me iz dana u dan   :Heart:

----------


## mama courage

zdenka - citajuci ovaj topic bas sam pomislila kako se sad osjeca jedna majka poput tebe dok ovo cita, il ochevi ovih zena. rodila sam carskim rezom i stvarno se ne opterecujem ovakvim pitanjima. mislim da zene po tim pitanjima znaju nepotrebno sebi zagorchati zivot takvim razmisljanjima.

mami - odlicno receno. i mihine postove potpisujem.




> Zar stvarno misliš da je tim pitanjem željela omalovažiti samu sebe i sve ostale koje su rodile carskim?


mozda ne _zlonamjerno_, al iz njenih postova sam upravo stekla takav utisak, da "to nije isto" da "nije rodila", da zali sto je imala cr.

----------


## Zorana

I zasto netko ne bi smio zaliti sto je imao carski rez?

----------


## lara01

Zdenka  :Heart:

----------


## mami

> I zasto netko ne bi smio zaliti sto je imao carski rez?


Ja žalim jer imam ožiljak kao _Golden Gate Bridge_.  :Grin:

----------


## Deaedi

Dobro si me sjetila: i ja zalim jedino radi oziljka: pukao mi unutarnji sav pa mi je oziljak debeo i zadebljan.  :Grin:

----------


## Zorana

Mami  :Grin:

----------


## sorciere

ja nemam ožiljaka i ne žalim. i da su mi ostali ožiljci - ne bih žalila. boli me ona stvar za estetiku   :Mad:  . imam svoje dijete. 

mami je sve odlično napisala, pa neću ponavljati. 

slažem se i sa svim onim što je zdenka napisala. jer ja bih s jednakom ljubavi voljela djevojčicu koju su usvojili moji prijatelji (a ja ju nisam mogla dobiti) - da je postala moja kćer. 

p.s. ako imate viška vremena , pomozite onima koji su manje sretni od vas.

----------


## Audrey

Bez uvrede, ali mi koje osjećamo žaljenje, krivnju, uskraćenost, što god već (a ja to STVARNO OSJEĆAM), prozvane smo da smo nezahvalne i nemamo pametnija posla, jer eto toliko je oštećene djece i parova bez djece. Pa, uvijek će se naći gorih slučajeva, uvijek će biti majki čija su djeca preminula ili ljudi čije su cijele obitelji nestale u trenu, i koje nas sve skupa mogu poklopiti da smo čopor dokonih baba kojima je predobro u životu pa zmišljavaju bedastoće.
I radi toga ja ne smijem reći što mislim i osjećam?!

Ništa, odoh ja u Afriku liječiti gubavce i prestati tratiti svoj život.

----------


## mama courage

> I zasto netko ne bi smio zaliti sto je imao carski rez?


jer netko rekao da se netko ne smije zalit sto je imao cr?  :? nije. al da zali, to je ona sama napisala.

----------


## mama courage

> I radi toga ja ne smijem reći što mislim i osjećam?!


opet "smijes - ne smijes".   :Rolling Eyes:  smijes ti svasta nesto, ako te to cini sretnom. no, jel te takav osjecaj cini sretnom, zudis li za tim da te pere krivnja i zaljenje ? zar ne bi sama voljela da tako ne osjecas? i zar ti postovi ostalih cura ne nude barem malchice utjehe, il si ljubitelj mazohizma? 

a i postavlja se pitanje (koje je i miha spomenula): otkud taj osjecaj krivnje kod nekih zena sto nisu imale _prirodni porod iz snova_, nego "samo" cr ?

----------


## Audrey

Uhhh, izgleda da bih prije Afrike trebala i na psihoterapiju.

----------


## mamazika

Cure, nemojte se frustirat, svatko može izrazit svoje mišljenje ili osjećaje, no molim da kritike ne budu tako oštre - to je očito trenutak u životu koji nam je važan i ne volimo kad ga netko omalovažava - bez obzira kojim putem je dijete došlo na svijet.

----------


## Mamasita

Ja sam rodila carskim rezom, nakon 12 sati trudova i sporog otvaranja. 
Nisam imala osjećaj krivnje, ali sam se nakon poroda osjećala manje vrijednom. Stalno su me opsjedale misli da sam roba s greškom, slabija jedinka koju bi priroda, da nije bilo liječnika - eliminirala. Čak me hvatao strah da sam ovaj put uspjela prevariti prirodu, ali će me ona prvom prilikom "dohvatiti i srediti".  :Laughing: 
"Srećom"  :Mad:   ubrzo sam se riješila tog osjećaja, jer sam shvatila da je moj carski rez bio napravljen bez pravog razloga i bila sam (i još sam) 99% uvjerena da sam mogla roditi vaginalno samo da su okolnosti bile malo drugačije.

----------


## mama courage

> Uhhh, izgleda da bih prije Afrike trebala i na psihoterapiju.


vidis, a bas sam nastojala biti ljubazna. sto inache nije moj stil na forumu  :Grin:  trebala sam reci da smijes i skocit s nebodera. al onda bi tek nastao dzumbus i dobila bih od dezurnih duzebriznika po prstima. al, barem bi se razumjele.  8)

----------


## anima

mama courage, s obzirom na tvoju situaciju naravno da se ti ne opterečuješ s ovim pitanjima. I mislim da se po tom pitanju uopće ne možemo razgovorati. Jer naravno da nećemo naći zajednički jezik.  Čisto sumnjam da se bilo koja mama baš opterečuje. Niti ja se ne opterečujem što nisam odmah svoju Niu dobila na prsa, što nije mm bio na porodu, ali kad se sjetim da je moglo biti bolje nego što je žao mi je. I  bilo bi mi žao da je bio carski.
I? To znači da nemam pametnijeg posla ili da sam sebična? Glupost! Ovdje smo zato da razgovaramo, podijelimo osjećaje, misli i stavove, i eventualno pomognemo jedna drugoj. To ne znači da nemamo pametnijeg posla u životu!

----------


## Sanjica

Neke od nas su pokušale svojim primjerima utješiti i smanjiti osjećaj krivnje ili žaljenja kod nekih majki, no vidim da se to uporno krivo tumači.

Meni bi bilo najdraže da sam pročitala reakciju tipa:" Pa da, cure drage, ja sam se svo ovo vrijeme opterećivala ružnim osjećajima i sjećanjima a nisam vidjela ono zaista bitno. Kad pogledam svijet iz vašeg ugla, nije baš tako crno kako se meni činilo..."

Pa kad kažem da su mi osobe koje vide samo sebe sebične, one se još i uvrijede jer se netko usudio reći da su sebične. A kak bi se drugačije nazvala ta osobina?

Onaj tko je shvatio i kome je bar mrvicu lakše nakon ovih postova - drago mi je zbog njih.

Onaj tko će i dalje tonuti u samosažaljenje - ne preostaje nam drugo nego ih žaliti. Njima je definitivno najteže. I ovo nije ironično napisano, već zaista najistinitije što može biti.

----------


## MBee

Carski-jeste li rodile svoju djecu?

DA!

miha   :Love:

----------


## Mima

Sanjica, ne može se na taj način tješiti. Zapravo, ženama koje imaju ove loše osjećaje o carskom ne treba utjeha, njima treba da o tome pričaju i da vide da nisu usamljene u takvim osjećajima, da nisu čudne. 

Pa kad netko kaže da osjećati se tako znači biti nezahvalna Bogu (jer ti je dijete zdravo) ili imati viška vremena - to je kao da im se kaže da su ti osjećaji loši i da ih moraju potisnuti. 

Meni je jako žao što je  topic krenuo ovakvim putem, iako, jasno mi je da pitanje iz naslova može zvučati uvredljivo.

----------


## LeaB

> Cure, nemojte se frustirat, svatko može izrazit svoje mišljenje ili osjećaje, no molim da kritike ne budu tako oštre - to je očito trenutak u životu koji nam je važan i ne volimo kad ga netko omalovažava - bez obzira kojim putem je dijete došlo na svijet.


Apsolutno!  :Naklon:

----------


## Nina_Zg

> Ja sam rodila carskim rezom, nakon 12 sati trudova i sporog otvaranja. 
> Nisam imala osjećaj krivnje, ali sam se nakon poroda osjećala manje vrijednom. Stalno su me opsjedale misli da sam roba s greškom, slabija jedinka koju bi priroda, da nije bilo liječnika - eliminirala. Čak me hvatao strah da sam ovaj put uspjela prevariti prirodu, ali će me ona prvom prilikom "dohvatiti i srediti". 
> "Srećom"   ubrzo sam se riješila tog osjećaja, jer sam shvatila da je moj carski rez bio napravljen bez pravog razloga i bila sam (i još sam) 99% uvjerena da sam mogla roditi vaginalno samo da su okolnosti bile malo drugačije.


 :shock:  :shock:  :shock: Dakle, ti smatraš da su žene koje su rodile carskim rezom koji je bio medicinski indiciran "ROBA S GREŠKOM"????!!!!

Ne osjećam se ni kao roba, niti mi nemogućnost moga tijela da rodim vaginalno znači da sam pogrešna. Pogrešan je tvoj post, i to jako. Upravo je cinično da se ovakve stvari izjavljuju na portalu Udruge koja se između ostalog bori za pomoć parovima s problemom neplodnosti. 

Još jednom: nemogućnost prihvaćanja vlastitog tijela i onda kad je ono "nesavršeno" jest znak nezrelosti.

----------


## ivana7997

nina, lijepo zena kaze da se ona tako osjecala. citaj sto pise.

----------


## Nina_Zg

Ako misli da žene koje su medicinski indicirano rodile na carski nisu roba s greškom, kako to da joj je laknulo kad je shvatila da "greška" nije u njenom tijelu?

----------


## LeaB

> Pa kad kažem da su mi osobe koje vide samo sebe sebične, one se još i uvrijede jer se netko usudio reći da su sebične. A kak bi se drugačije nazvala ta osobina?
> 
> Onaj tko je shvatio i kome je bar mrvicu lakše nakon ovih postova - drago mi je zbog njih.
> 
> Onaj tko će i dalje tonuti u samosažaljenje - ne preostaje nam drugo nego ih žaliti. Njima je definitivno najteže. I ovo nije ironično napisano, već zaista najistinitije što može biti.


Sad bih da me upoznaš. Možda  bi  se onda javilo razumjevanje da nismo svi isti. Inače ja sam ti potpuno otvorena duhom. Odlučila sam sa sobom rasčistiti sve situacije koje su me dovele u stanja u kojima sam povrijedila druge i sebe. U kojima nisam vjerovala u svoje sposobnosti pa sam se dovela u situacije koje nisu nimalo zavidne. Ne govorim pritom samo o porodu, u kojem sam se našla glavom i bradom u strahu, pa doživjela carski, već i o nizu drugih situacija koje nisu tema ovog podforuma. 
No ono što sa sebe mogu reći jest; sebična sam bila kad nisam razmotrila sve opcije koje imam (jedna od njih je promjeniti se) da bi drugi oko mene bili sretniji, a ja najradosnija što ih usrećujem svojim bićem.
Od kad sam u svom danu pronašla vremena da uz sve obaveze koje imam (a imam privatnu firmu, radim punom parom, jedno dijete po koje odlazim u vrtić i maksimalno mu se posvećujem, drugo na putu... osim toga nabrijana sam početnica u zdravom kulinarstvu pa na to trošim mnogo vremena; ne mislim da druge žene ne čine to isto, no samo spomiljem kako imam mogo pametnog posla; šivam odjeću...) nađem i vremena da radim na sebi pronalazim stvari za koje znam da me još uvijek bole, a trebalo bi ih riješiti (jer su krivnja i kriticizam jedne od najgorih psihičkih stanja ljudskog uma koje nas razboljevaju), jer sam s time pomogla sebi a i svojim najbližnjima jer ih učim opraštanju i prihvaćanju da smo ljudi.  A osim toga pošto me čeka još jedan porod, a stvarno bi ga željela doživjeti prirodno jer je za mene i bebu to najbolji mogući način za započimanje nečeg novog. Za mene je porod duhovan i smatram da ga uz otvoren um i okolnosti koje nam idu u prilog može biti čarobno iskustvo. Zašto se ne bi zamarala time da li će mi dijete dočekati prazan krevetić bez mame u sobi s jarkim svjetlima (što je doživjela Mia), umjesto da ga ono biće koje ga je najbrižljivije njegovalo u utrobi i njeguje i ljubi odmah nakon dolaska na svijet? Mislim da se sve tu slažete samnom. 
I drage moje, nema kod mene mjesta samosažaljenju, već SAMOSPOZNAJI jer me ona osnažuje. Tako da sad kad čitam postove koji odgovaraju na moje postavljeno pitanje vidim zbrku jer naravno svi kreću iz točke u kojoj stoje, a ta je za neke izuzetno teških okolnosti, pa im se čini da smo nezahvalne, što nije tako jer ako želim mjenjati svijet tako da promjenim sebe, ne bih nazivala sebičnošću. Osim toga odkad to radim, Mia ima mamu koja je brižnija, razumnija, koja je veselija, rijetko ljuta... a preispituje sebe zato da kad legne u krevet navečer zadovoljno pomisli da sam danas uspjela samo usrećiti druge... Naravno još sam na putu...  :Heart:

----------


## Nina_Zg

> Upravo je cinično da se ovakve stvari izjavljuju na portalu Udruge koja se između ostalog bori za pomoć parovima s problemom neplodnosti.


EDIT: Joj joj joj, željela sam napisati na FORUMU Udruge, ne na portalu, oprostite

LeaB, kužim otprilike o čemu govoriš, ali nemoj se osjećati loše ako nedajbože ipak ponovno završiš na carskom. Prihvati to ako bude neminovno  :Wink:

----------


## summer

Citam vas i bas se cudim. Topic (zaista na prvu ruku uvredljivog naslova, ali shvati se valjda sto je autorica htjela reci nakon citanja njenog posta) se pretvorio u rasprave za i protiv carskog te rasprave ko je dokona mama i uz to sebicna i kako bi svi trebali uzivati u djeci. E, i?

Znaci da onaj tko razmislja i vraca se svojoj trudnoci, porodu i zeli da je nesto poslo drugacije nema druge zanimacije u zivotu, radi to naustrb svog djeteta ili u njemu ne uziva? Pa imaju valjda ljudi pravo na osjecaje, a valjda je i ovaj forum mjesto gdje mogu provjeriti osjeca li itko nesto poput njih...

Inace, rodila sam vaginalno, uzela epiduralnu, voljela bih da sam izdrzala bez nje i da sam se izborila da mi ne rade epi, ali nisam (to je moje osobno zaljenje i nesto sto cu probati promijeniti slijedeci put)  - mislim da mogu razumjeti da nekom tko je recimo rodio carskim rezom fali taj osjecaj vaginalnog poroda, tiskanja ili ko zna cega. Isto mogu razumjeti da je nekom potpuno svejedno i nista mu ne fali... Ili da je netko posvojio dijete pa uopce ne razmislja o tome... Meni se to cini tako normalno - zasto se treba vrijedjati i svadjati?

----------


## Romina

> Neke od nas su pokušale svojim primjerima utješiti i smanjiti osjećaj krivnje ili žaljenja kod nekih majki, no vidim da se to uporno krivo tumači.
> 
> Meni bi bilo najdraže da sam pročitala reakciju tipa:" Pa da, cure drage, ja sam se svo ovo vrijeme opterećivala ružnim osjećajima i sjećanjima a nisam vidjela ono zaista bitno. Kad pogledam svijet iz vašeg ugla, nije baš tako crno kako se meni činilo..."
> 
> Pa kad kažem da su mi osobe koje vide samo sebe sebične, one se još i uvrijede jer se netko usudio reći da su sebične. A kak bi se drugačije nazvala ta osobina?
> 
> Onaj tko je shvatio i kome je bar mrvicu lakše nakon ovih postova - drago mi je zbog njih.
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Romina

ups sve je otišlo u kompletu  :Embarassed:

----------


## Romina

pa zar je potrebno napisati da nije baš sve tako crno gledajući npr. svijet iz tvojeg ugla?sanjice,ja se suosjećam ali ne osjećam tvoju bol.....oprosti ali tako je  mene moj carski jako boli jel je moja obitelj skoro ostala bez mene

----------


## Dijana

Leaß, ti si meni super, tako sva pozitivna, baš si pravo nadahnuće!
Ja potpuno kužim što si htjela s ovim topicom, ali pretvorilo se u nazovi svađu. 
Zato jer je kao što neko već napisa, vrlo osjetljiva tema, jer je se može između redaka pročitati i da su one koje su rodile na carski manje vrijedne od onih drugih. Naravno, nigdje to ne piše izrijekom, ali između redaka... Zato i jest ovakva žučna rasprava...
Osobno si ne bih nikada ni postavljala pitanje je li cr operacija ili ne... Šta će mi takve definicije, osim da mi smanje moje ili nečije tuđe samopoštovanje...
Ali željeti da drugi put bude drugačije, jer ipak jest strahovito emotivan doživljaj primiti u naručje svoje tek rođeno dijete, pa to je sasvim razumljivo. Meni je to bio nezaboravan i najljepši trenutak u životu i da ga nisam doživjela ,vjerojatno bih se i ja pitala kako je to.

----------


## lidac2004

> I zasto netko ne bi smio zaliti sto je imao carski rez?


Zorana, moram priznati da si me ostavila u cudjenju.
ne samo da si totalno protiv carskog- smatras ga zlom i  tvrdis da su zene koje su isle na carski bile na operaciji sto znaci da ne smatras da su rodile, vec smatras i da bi morale zaliti za vaginalnim. zasto je tako?

ajde da ja postavim pitanje- zasto bi morale zaliti? meni to zvuci sebicno jer, ako je zena isla na carski zasto je je MORALA da spasi dijete onda stvarno ne bi smjela zaliti jer druga opcija bi bila ono sto se desilo Sanjici.
da li bi onda zalile sto niste isle na carski?

zapetljala sam se skroz, ne znam hoce li me ko uopce skuziti  :/ .

pusa Mihi, Sanjici, Sorci....
cure, najte se zamarati s tim gluposrima da li ste rodile ili "vadile" svoje dijete, vi znate istinu i to je bitno   :Heart:  .
ljubite svoju djecicu.

deadi, ona usporedba je za pet, svaka cast.

----------


## Mamasita

> Mamasita prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ja sam rodila carskim rezom, nakon 12 sati trudova i sporog otvaranja. 
> Nisam imala osjećaj krivnje, ali sam se nakon poroda osjećala manje vrijednom. Stalno su me opsjedale misli da sam roba s greškom, slabija jedinka koju bi priroda, da nije bilo liječnika - eliminirala. Čak me hvatao strah da sam ovaj put uspjela prevariti prirodu, ali će me ona prvom prilikom "dohvatiti i srediti". 
> "Srećom"   ubrzo sam se riješila tog osjećaja, jer sam shvatila da je moj carski rez bio napravljen bez pravog razloga i bila sam (i još sam) 99% uvjerena da sam mogla roditi vaginalno samo da su okolnosti bile malo drugačije.
> 
> 
>  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: Dakle, ti smatraš da su žene koje su rodile carskim rezom koji je bio medicinski indiciran "ROBA S GREŠKOM"????!!!!
> ...


Ne razumijem što želiš postići ovakvim prozivanjem napadanjem i vrijeđanjem.
Ne pada mi napemet opravdavati se zbog vlastitih osjećaja...
Samo mi nikako nije jasno kako netko može rečenicu: "Osjećala sam se kao roba s greškom" peokrenutu u "Žene koje rađaju carskim rezom su roba s greškom."
To je isto kao da sam napisala da me npr. netko izvrijeđao, pa sam se nakon toga osjećala kao zadnje smeće, a ti onda iz toga zaključiš da ja mislim da su svi kojima se desi da ih netko izvrijeđa - zadnje smeće.

----------


## Nina_Zg

Mamasita, nije mi namjera vrijeđati te.

Napisala si da si se osjećala loše zbog carskog, koji je u prvom trenutku izgledao kao posljedica nesavršenosti tvoga tijela, tj. činjenice da si "roba s greškom". Pa ti je laknulo kad si shvatila da su (navodno) doktori zeznuli, a da ti ipak nisi "roba s greškom". Tako sam shvatila tvoj post, i zbog toga sam reagirala. 

Naravno da možeš osjećati što god, tvoja stvar. Ali mislim da se treba zapitati otkud nam baš takvi, loši i negativni, osjećaji. Ako žena osjeća da je "roba s greškom" zbog činjenice da je dijete rodila carskim rezom, čini mi se da to ima veze s pritiskom okoline, odnosno sa stavom da su žene koje nisu sasvim zdrave "roba s greškom". Mene takav stav vrijeđa.

----------


## Mamasita

Krivo si shvatila, ne radi se ni o kakvim činjenicama niti stavovima, niti ima veze s pritiskom okoline, a najmanje ima veze s tobom pa mi nikako nije jasno šta tebe vrijeđa.
Radi se isključico o mojim *osjećajima.*
Ja sam se osjećala tako kako jesam, ne znam ni ja iz kojeg razloga, a okolina me baš uvjeravala da se ne trebam tako osjećati.
To što sam shvatila da carski u mom slučaju uopće nije bio nužan, pomoglo mi je da se riješim tog osjećaja, što ne znaći da se tog osjećaja na neki način ne bih riješila i da je bilo opravdanih tazloga za carski.
Odakle takvi osjećaji stvarno ne znam, ali znam da nisam jedina koja se osjećala manje vrijednom nakon carskog reza. Ima žena koje su se isto tako osjećale (zamisli, one za koje znam nisu iz Hrvatske i nemaju pojma o Rodi), sve dok nisu ponovno zatrudnile i rodile vaginalnim putem.
Ima i onih kod kojih je osjećaj nestao sam od sebe, zajedno sa postporodjajnom depresijom.
Uglavnom, činjenica je da postoje žene koje se ne osjećaju dobro nakon carskog reza i ovo je mogao biti zanimljiv topic na kojem smo mogle podijeliti svoja iskustva u vezi s time.
Mislim da je naslov odveo topic u krivom smijeru, ali sigurna sam da nije postavljen s tom namjerom.

----------


## Nina_Zg

> Odakle takvi osjećaji stvarno ne znam, ali znam da nisam jedina koja se osjećala manje vrijednom nakon carskog reza. Ima žena koje su se isto tako osjećale *(zamisli, one za koje znam nisu iz Hrvatske i nemaju pojma o Rodi)*, sve dok nisu ponovno zatrudnile i rodile vaginalnim putem.
> Ima i onih kod kojih je osjećaj nestao sam od sebe, zajedno sa postporodjajnom depresijom.
> Uglavnom, činjenica je da postoje žene koje se ne osjećaju dobro nakon carskog reza i ovo je mogao biti zanimljiv topic na kojem smo mogle podijeliti svoja iskustva u vezi s time.
> Mislim da je naslov odveo topic u krivom smijeru, ali sigurna sam da nije postavljen s tom namjerom.


Po onome što sam boldala ispada da misliš da ja Rodu "okrivljujem" za nešto, a to jednostavno nije istina - nećeš to pronaći nigdje u mojim postovima, i nije u redu da mi to spočitavaš, naročito ne ovako sarkastičnim tonom.

A kad govorim o utjecaju okoline, radi se o puno suptilnijim stvarima nego što je otvoreni prigovor ili otvorena podrška u situaciji poput carskog reza.  Radi se o svjetonazoru, ne sasvim osviještenom ali prisutnom, zbog kojega se npr. parove bez djece promatra kao "nesposobne", "manje vrijedne" itd. - nitko to ne kaže naglas, ali "osjećaj" je tu. Ili npr. ljude koji boluju od neke kronične bolesti.... roba s greškom, kako si ti to fino sažela.

I na kraju, naravno da te nisam željela osobno napasti, sasvim sam sigurna da i meni i svima drugima iskreno želiš sve najbolje i da nas (nadam se i sebe) ne smatraš manje vrijednima zbog carskog. 

A kad smo kod duhovnosti, čini mi se da je puno plemenitije ili "duhovnije" moći prihvatiti nesavršenosti svoga tijela, nego uzgajati negativne emocije bez pokušaja da ih razumijemo i nadvladamo.

----------


## anchie76

> Zorana prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> I zasto netko ne bi smio zaliti sto je imao carski rez?
> 
> 
> ajde da ja postavim pitanje- zasto bi morale zaliti? meni to zvuci sebicno jer, ako je zena isla na carski zasto je je MORALA da spasi dijete onda stvarno ne bi smjela zaliti jer druga opcija bi bila ono sto se desilo Sanjici.


Cemu iskrivljavanje recenica?  :?   Zorana nije rekla da zene MORAJU zaliti zato sto su imale carski, nego je rekla da smiju  zaliti... Mislim da je razlika ocita.

Meni samo nije stvarno jasno kako ste spremne tako zustro osudjivati jedne druge?  :?   Ako netko ne zali sto je imao carski - SUPER!  Super za nju.  Isto tako ako netko zali sto je imao carski - cemu osuda?  Zasto ne pustiti te zene da iskazu svoje emocije i razrijese ih kroz razgovor.  Zasto ocekujete da ako vi nemate lose osjecaje da ih ne treba imati ni druga osoba, ili obrnuto?  Pa svi smo mi ljudi od krvi i mesa, i svi smo razliciti.  Sto je jednom "normalno" i prihvatljivo drugom nije, sto ce jednog razveseliti drugog ce rastuziti.. milion nas je, s milion razlicitih dozivljaja i osjecaja.

I krajnje mi nije jasno kako mozete neciji tudji dozivljaj situacjie - iskazivanje SVOJIH osjecaja vezano uz tu situaciju - dozivljavati napadom na sebe?

----------


## MGrubi

mislim da doživljavaju napadom na sebe zbog vlastitih nerazrješenih osjećaja

----------


## lidac2004

> lidac2004 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Zorana prvotno napisa
> ...


nisam nista iskrivljavala nego sam se krivo izrazila.
nije moja krivnja sto nema edita a ne stignem stalno pisati nove postove za svaku rijec koju krivo napisem.
i nista ja ne osjecam kao napadom na sebe jer ja nisam rodila carskim ali da jesam, vjerovatno bi osjetila napadom na sebe da mi neko kaze da ja nisam rodila svoje dijete vec da su ga izvadili iz mene kao sto se vadi tumor.

i ljiepo pitam jer mi nije jasno zasto neko osjeca krivnju ako je morao ici na carski zbog svoje ili sigurnosti djeteta, pa nije isao iz nekog komoditeta. zasto je super sto neko zali zbog carskog?
eto, nije mi jasno pa valjda mogu i pitati a da me se odmah ne napada.

ovdje se vise nista ne moze napisati a da se ne moras opravdavati za to  :? .

odustajem i ovdje   :Predaja:  

zanimljivo mi je (i tu i na drugim topicima) da se ne proziva one koji se rugaju ili vrijedjaju ali su na strani onoga sto se ovdje podrzava vec se prozivaju samo oni koji su izrazili drugacije misljenje.

ja nikoga nisam vrijedjala u svom postu niti sam se nekom izrugivala ali sam prozvana, a ima ih par ovdje koje su bas to radile pa nikom nista.

----------


## Mamasita

> Po onome što sam boldala ispada da misliš da ja Rodu "okrivljujem" za nešto, a to jednostavno nije istina - nećeš to pronaći nigdje u mojim postovima, i nije u redu da mi to spočitavaš, naročito ne ovako sarkastičnim tonom.


Ništa ja tebi ne spočitavam, ti sve krivo shvaćaš i uporno mi stavljaš riječi u usta, upravo obrnuto, ti meni spočitavaš nešto što te se uopće ne bi trebalo ticati.



> A kad govorim o utjecaju okoline, radi se o puno suptilnijim stvarima nego što je otvoreni prigovor ili otvorena podrška u situaciji poput carskog reza. Radi se o svjetonazoru, ne sasvim osviještenom ali prisutnom, zbog kojega se npr. parove bez djece promatra kao "nesposobne", "manje vrijedne" itd. - nitko to ne kaže naglas, ali "osjećaj" je tu. Ili npr. ljude koji boluju od neke kronične bolesti.... roba s greškom, kako si ti to fino sažela.


Ajd sad još jednom dobro pročitaj šta si napisala, pa ono šta sam ja napisala, možda uspiješ pokopčati neke stvari... i prestani mi već jednom naturati da sam rekla nešto što nisam.  :Rolling Eyes: 



> I na kraju, naravno da te nisam željela osobno napasti, sasvim sam sigurna da i meni i svima drugima iskreno želiš sve najbolje i da nas (nadam se i sebe) ne smatraš manje vrijednima zbog carskog.


Ne, nisi me željela osobno napasti, ali eto, ipak jesi.



> A kad smo kod duhovnosti, čini mi se da je puno plemenitije ili "duhovnije" moći prihvatiti nesavršenosti svoga tijela, nego uzgajati negativne emocije bez pokušaja da ih razumijemo i nadvladamo


Ti si nešto jako pobrkala. Uopće se na radi o uzgajanju negativnih emocija...btw. znaš li ti uopće na koje se sve načine čovjek može riješiti negativnih emocija. Da li si ikada čula da pomaže i razgovor s ljudima koji su u sličnoj situaciji???
I samo ću još jednom quotati, ovaj put Anchie:
 Ako netko ne zali sto je imao carski - SUPER! Super za nju. Isto tako ako netko zali sto je imao carski - cemu osuda?

----------


## Luna Rocco

> zanimljivo mi je (i tu i na drugim topicima) da se ne proziva one koji se rugaju ili vrijedjaju ali su na strani onoga sto se ovdje podrzava vec se prozivaju samo oni koji su izrazili drugacije misljenje.


Ovo totalno ne stoji.
Na ovom topicu vrijeđale su sorci i miha, imputirajući da su žene koje žale zbog carskog i/ili ga smatraju operacijom dokone žene koje, umjesto da se bave svojom djecom, razmišljaju o glupostima i da bi im bilo bolje da se bave humanitarnim radom, dok su žene koje su protiv carskog pisale o SVOJIM osjećajima glede carskog i nisu pisale kako su žene koje idu na carski ovakve ili onakve. Ako misliš suprotno, molim te potkrijepi to citatima, živo me zanima gdje su pobornice vaginalnog poroda pisale nešto tipa gore navedenog.

----------


## sorciere

> Na ovom topicu vrijeđale su sorci i miha,


na ovom topiku VRIJEĐANE SU sorci i miha. 

ako se dozvoljava nekom da porod carskim rezom naziva operacijom kojom se "nešto vadi", onda se treba i nama dozvoliti da kažemo svoje mišljenje.

----------


## mami

Opet sam bacila pogled na ovu rasprava i više stvarno ne mogu pratiti tko je koga više ili manje vrijeđao, ali moderatorice: 

Na Forumu Udruge Roda stoji naslov "Carski - jeste li rodile?" i vi još niste prepoznali koliko je takvo pitanje uvredljivo i kakvu tešku i netolerantnu predrasudu i diskriminaciju ono promiče.

U uređenom okruženju neke stvari jednostavno nisu korektne, ako želite politički korektne.

Kome još nije jasno, nacrtat ću. 
Zamislite da sutra nekom djetetu netko kaže: *Tebe tvoja mama nije rodila!*

To bi bila trauma, a ne carski, drage moje gospođe!

----------


## Nina_Zg

> ...btw. znaš li ti uopće na koje se sve načine čovjek može riješiti negativnih emocija.


Ne, naravno. Reći će mi žena koja za sebe kaže da je roba s greškom zato što je završila na carskom.   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Mamasita

A tako sam te lijepo zamolila da mi prestaneš stavljati riječi u usta....
Ponavljam još jednom:
*Ako sam se osjećala manje vrijednom ne znači da jesam manje vrijedna.*
Pobogu zar moram crtati? Pa ovo bi već skužilo i dijete od pet godina.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## MGrubi

glavni problem je  naslov koji je razljutio dotične osobe pa su preletjeli preko teksta osobe koja je otvorila temu i navalile paljbu temeljem naslova

pa pobogu nećeš nekome tko je u fazi žaljenja  dati pljusku da ima razloga plakat
tražila je suosjećanje i potporu, jel to puno za tražiti

----------


## Deaedi

> Ovo totalno ne stoji.
> Na ovom topicu vrijeđale su sorci i miha,


One nisu uopce vrijeđale. Mihini su postovi bili ironicni i mozda zato neshvaceni.
Meni je nakon svih ovih stranica o ovoj temi jos uvijek nejasno: drage mame koje ste rodile carskim, zar se STVARNO pitate da li ste uopce rodile - pa zar vam pogled na vasu bebu nije jasan odgovor. Ne razumijem sta fali, sta ste zamislile da bi trebale osjecati, prozivjeti... i mislim da nikada ni necu.

----------


## mama courage

> I? To znači da nemam pametnijeg posla ili da sam sebična? Glupost! Ovdje smo zato da razgovaramo, podijelimo osjećaje, misli i stavove, i eventualno pomognemo jedna drugoj. To ne znači da nemamo pametnijeg posla u životu!


to nisam ni rekla. i kao i ti napisala sam svoje osjecaje vezan za moj cr i u slijedecoj recenici se (potpuno dobronamjerno) osvrnula na ostale zene (opcenito). kao sto reche sanjica, pokusala sam utjesiti, dati snage. ocigledno nije uspjelo. prezivjet cu. 





> mislim da doživljavaju napadom na sebe zbog vlastitih nerazrješenih osjećaja


objasni, molim te.

----------


## Luna Rocco

> Luna Rocco prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Na ovom topicu vrijeđale su sorci i miha,
> 
> 
> na ovom topiku VRIJEĐANE SU sorci i miha. 
> 
> ako se dozvoljava nekom da porod carskim rezom naziva operacijom kojom se "nešto vadi", onda se treba i nama dozvoliti da kažemo svoje mišljenje.


sorci, ja mislim da je velika razlika kad nešto pišeš u svoje ime ("JA smatram da je carski rez operacija" ili "za MENE to nije porod u klasičnom smislu riječi" /prolaz djeteta kroz porođajni kanal/) i kad daješ neželjene savjete neistomišljenicama ("sebične ste", "dokone", "ako imate viška vremena, idite se baviti humanitarnim radom" - ovo mi se činilo posebno uvredljivo, kao prvo, otkud znaš da se netko od žena koje su imale carski i žale zbog toga i preispituju svoje emocije ne bave humanitarnim radom i tko je svemirska policija koja će ženama naređivati što bi trebale, a  što ne bi trebale osjećati zbog zahvata izvršenim na njihovim tijelima?).

----------


## sorciere

> sorci, ja mislim da je velika razlika kad nešto pišeš u svoje ime ("JA smatram da je carski rez operacija" ili "za MENE to nije porod u klasičnom smislu riječi" /prolaz djeteta kroz porođajni kanal/) i kad daješ neželjene savjete neistomišljenicama ("sebične ste", "dokone", "ako imate viška vremena, idite se baviti humanitarnim radom" - ovo mi se činilo posebno uvredljivo, kao prvo, otkud znaš da se netko od žena koje su imale carski i žale zbog toga i preispituju svoje emocije ne bave humanitarnim radom i tko je svemirska policija koja će ženama naređivati što bi trebale, a  što ne bi trebale osjećati zbog zahvata izvršenim na njihovim tijelima?).


pa dobro, ako tebe veseli da tjeramo mak na konac - mogu ja i to   :Grin:  . 

1. citiraj mi post u kojem sam JA napisala: *"sebične ste", "dokone", "ako imate viška vremena, idite se baviti humanitarnim radom"* 
to nije moj riječnik, pa te lijepo molim da moje riječi ne prevodiš. 

2. uopće nisam napisala da se neke od njih ne bave pomaganjem onih koji su manje sretni. zato što to nije istina. uzmi npr. audrey, koja je žena s velikim srcem. 

3. svemirska policija ne postoji. ali, ako još jednom prolistaš ovu temu - sigurno ćeš naći i moj post u kojem sam napisala da je rasprava krenula u drugom pravcu. u onom u kojem ne treba. 

4. zdenka je stavila točku na "i" na ovom topiku. tko je nakon toga reagirao? 

i zaključak: RODILA sam carskim rezom, a to što on ima FORMU nečeg drugog - nije mi važno. SVATKO ima pravo na svoje osjećaje, ali ih nema pravo nametati drugima, npr. u formulaciji "osjećati li i vi ISTO". o samom naslovu je dosta rečeno, i doista me čudi da ni moderatori a ni administrator nisu ništa napravili po tom pitanju. jer ispravljaju se (i lokotaju) puno bezazlenije stvari. 

ako se netko ima želju prepucavati - pa vidiš da i ja to mogu.   :Wink:   da li mi je to gušt ili ne - nekom drugom prilikom. 

e, sad - ti možeš opet odgovoriti na moj post, i možemo se dopisivati sve dok se ovo ne zaključa. 

neovisno o tome što mi ovdje virtualno komuniciramo noktima i zubima, ti si meni   :Love:  . 

p.s. nešto sam sigurno propustila komentirati   :Grin:  , ali već je kasno i meni se spava ... zzzzzzzzzz

----------


## ninaXY

Ovo sve skupa je stvarno otišlo predaleko.
Ako se JA ne osjećam da sam rodila svoje dijete jer su me prvo nadrogirali, pa uspavali, to ne znači da ikoga osuđujem. Niti to generaliziram. Ali bih stvarno voljela o tome popričati s curama koje slično razmišljaju jer vjerovali ili ne, mene to jaako muči. A nemam viška vremena. I nemam novaca da plaćam psihijatra da s njim razgovaram o tome kako je završio moj prvi porod. A većina mojih poznanika razmišlja kao dio cura koje su ovaj topik odvele u svađu, pa ne mogu ni s njima o tome razgovarati.
Mislim da curama koje smatraju da je carski ok nije mjesto na ovom topiku. Topik barem nije tako zamišljen. LeaB, ispravi me ako griješim.

----------


## Luna Rocco

sorci, pa uopće nije upitno da si i ti meni draga, kao i miha. Ja se i s najboljim prijateljicama u mnogočemu ne slažem, pa se opet volimo i poštujemo. One koje ne volim uglavnom ignoriram.  :Grin:  

Ok, slažem se da je naslov totalno nespretno formuliran i ne bi bilo zgorega da su ga promijenili, no Lea je valjda već 5 puta pojasnila što je pjesnik htio reći. 

Eto, ništa više nemam za reći. Svim mamama šaljem po   :Heart:

----------


## Romina

Cure drage sve smo mi mame i nema smisla da na ovakav način više raspravljamo,jel tako?uvijek će bit neki sukob mišljenja pogotovo u ovakvim osjetljivim temama...i ja svima šaljem  :Kiss:

----------


## mamazika

Zaključavam.
Em smo stalno u opasnosti od novog vala vrijeđanja,
em je stvarno dugačko.
Ako želite dalje raspravljati otvorite novi topic, sa naslovom koji neće nikog vrijeđati.

----------

